# Piggi and Tipsey journal



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hello,

I have a handsome rescued pigeon called Piggi. He has been helped very much by the people here and is now much better now. Piggi is one cute loving pigeon and has adapted living with me. The only problem with Piggi is that he does not eat by himself for mysterious reasons but otherwise he is one proud king.
More about Piggi here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22908


A few days ago we have adopted another pigeon called Tipsey to keep Piggi company. Tipsey has been loved and cared by Janet, you can read Janet post about Tipsey here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23689&highlight=tipsey

Tipsey is cute a button, coos softly and has the elegance of a girl and it is one brave pigeon, not afraid to send up by itself at all even with its one broken wing. She loves walking in the garden discovering new things. 
We are in the process of building an aviary for them now.

This is their journal that I will update from time to time to keep people that helped and cared about them on this forum in touch. 

Thank you all very much for helping these wonderful birds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A journal is a lovely idea. I am dying to know what their first reaction to each other was.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cristina, I'm so glad you have started a journal. I hope everyone enjoys reading about Piggi and Tipsey's new life together as they both have meant so much to us individually. Neither of us could have known when we were writing our posts that Piggi and Tipsey would end up together, and I know they will now go on to live very happy lives with you and John. A new aviary, how lucky are they!!!

We met up on a motorway service station on Easter Monday. I met Chris and John, and of course the much travelled Piggi, such a handsome boy! Letting Tipsey go was the hardest thing as she had become such a part of my life, but I made a promise to her when I took her in that I would try and find her a caring forever home as I couldn't keep her. When Chris offered to give her a home, it was everything I'd hoped for, so I had to let her go. It's still hard looking at her empty cage though. ( look at my red eyes as I go to put her in her box to take her to meet Chris), my last picture of her.









I can't wait to hear how they get on, and see pictures of them together. There's always been a tiny question mark over whether Tipsey is definitely a girl or not, let's hope Piggi can give us the answer.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Janet, the picture of the 2 of you together is lovely.
I just had today Tipsey in the garden while 6 feral pigeon joined on the floor and Tipsey got to flirt with them. I made a couple of videos, and is sooooooo cute. Tipsey is one fast runner, I have to point her to the door and she goes inside the house all by herself.
In the videos bellow there is a black pigeon and that is no other then Blackye, one happy pretty girl
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=5224771946833283941

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=8890839063258169268


So is what has been happening until now:

Monday when we arrived home from the long journey and got Tipsey from Janet we left her out in the room and she was pretty confused and ran around and went under all the furniture studying things around looking for a place to settled .Within an hour she found a place she was comfortable with where we put the some of the newspapers and towels and the box Janet gave us and so she can recognise something familiar and made her feel more comfortable. We put seeds and food available for her and she ate a few but while we had our meal she preferred eating bread. 
We have left Piggi out of his cage too and he went up straight on the bookcase where his usual place is and stretched his wings. For a while they cooed at one another and soon Piggi came down on the floor and drank Tipseys water and pecked at the seeds. Can you believe this? What a nerve on Piggi, he has his food in his special place he knows, that was deliberate! LOL. So a fight was about to start but I’ve stopped it. The body language of them was pretty much similar; when piggi cooes Tipsey cooed too and when Piggi displayed Typsey displayed too. 
Piggi sits on his tall bookcase and he comes down on the window ledge for water or when other pigeons arrived at his window and goes back up again. Strangely enough Piggi and Tipsey don’t show much interest for one another. Tipsey is more interested on one of the big soft toys to which amorous advanced are being made. When Tipsey was outside displayed to the hens a lot and flirted dragging his tail around them. So the conclusion has been drawn that Tipsey in fact Timmy. Tip is a very feminine male ive got to say while looks are concerned. His coos are so much softer then Piggis and he just looks so girly LOL but he sure acts like one brave male. They do tolerate each other very well, Timmy can not fly so he can not go to Piggis places so Piggi does not feel threatened but I would not let them together in the same room without me being around.
Timmy has conquered out hearts. Last evening I was holding him and toughed his head softly and almost has fallen asleep. Timmy likes my husband and lets him pet him.
Even though they are males I can see Piggi and Timmy exchange some nice coos between themselves too. 
My next plans for the future are 2 hens, yup; these 2 boys must find true love. But first I have to build the aviary.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is so good to see, I've played the video again and again. Tipsey/Timmy looks as if he's died and gone to heaven with so many pigeons to flirt with, I am so pleased.

The behaviour thing is so confusing.  Just before 'Tipsey/Timmy' left me 'she/he' had started to coo constantly and lie down flat while I stroked 'her' head, so I had assumed that was more female, but up to then I had thought the pacing around behaviour might be male.
Timmy is a great new name anyway.

I really look forward to more updates. Who knows things might change again!!!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, I am glad you liked the videos He lie down flat while my husband touches him too.
Timmy attempted to take a bath.
I really did not knew what he was trying to do pecking at the water like he was trying to eat it, I though he might drawn but while I watch I noticed he was splashing it on his back and chest and getting it underneath his feathers. Then at the end he had a good shake and started preening the wet feathers and arranging them. I did brought him a dish later with shallow water but he just did not cared for it, well is there waiting for him if he want to make himself pretty again.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

You all sound as if you're having a lot of fun there. It's great that Timmy is so keen on John, I'm pleased he's transferred his affections and is still so tame with people.
He did love the water here but as he can't lift his one wing far, has a bit of trouble splashing and preening under there. (might cause 'him' a bit of trouble mating should he find a girl friend, if you know what I mean!!!)  

I'm having trouble calling him 'he', it feels as if I'm talking about a different bird.

Loving the news bulletins.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, Tipsey is one clean pigeon. I caught him again washing. Plenty of ladyes to court and hopefully he will get some affection. Some new pigeons too from this year have arrived.


When Tipsey was outside today was quite cloudy and soon it starting a few drops of rain to drop. Tipsey went straight into the house all byhimslef, he sure does not like bad weather.
We are still calling him Tipsey as he we just got used to it.
I see Tipsey eating everyday but I do not think he eats enough. I have weighted him and he is now 336 grams, I am keeping an eye on his weight and make sure he eats seeds. That worries me as I he is such a tiny bird comparing to my 500 grams big Piggi.
Tipsey is now near me down on the computer at my feet and coos as soon as he sees me looking at him. He is so cute.
I have only found Tipsey a couple of time turned upside down and he was not like that for long. One occasion was when he tried to get up to the window ledge while other pigeons wore at the window, trying to get there he must of tried got turned over to his back by mistake. I have put him on the window ledge on couple of occasions but he would not stay there.
Envy has risen to the surface today. Piggi kept coming down to peck as Tipseys seeds today. Tipsey was so brave and cooed around Piggi. Piggi got so scared on a couple of occasions that he trembled. No fight happened, just some intimidation tactics that Tipsey done made Piggi fly back up every time. Once great thing happened IGGI HAS BEEN SPOTED EATING 2 SEEDS from Tipsey’s food. All I ever saw Piggi ever eat was grit. I was so very happy. Then Tipsey ate seeds too after Piggi flew up from the same place. Nothing can get appetite up like competition I guess.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I find I still refer to him as Tipsey too, it is hard to change so that's great he is still 'Tipsey'. I picked that initially for two reasons, one, because he kept 'tipping' over, and two, it was like he was a bit 'tipsey', (I don't know if you use that word, for being a little drunk).

I love the fact he has so much freedom with you all there, I had to be so careful to make sure my dogs were locked away when I let him out, and then in the garden, the hawk became a problem unless I could just sit and watch him.

There is a big difference in Piggi's and Tipsey's weight, it is always difficult to guage how much he ate as he was so messy and used to throw his seeds all over the place picking out his favourites. The peanuts were the first thing he would go for but I only gave him a few when he went in his box for the night so he had to eat other things in the day. He did love picking around in the lawn and pecking at leaves too.
You're right, competition for food is a great way to make animals eat. Our small dog was always fussy but when he went to stay with the breeder's 15 other dogs when we were away, he would clean his bowl immediately!

Did Tipsey manage to get back up by himself when he fell over? He got so good at balancing I hadn't seen him fall over for such a long time. He had mastered jumping up and down steps but as you say, it was only when he tried to use his wings to get up high that he would topple over.
With his bad wing being so tight over his stomach, the feathers under there got rubbed away and if he struggled to get up he would claw and scratch the skin until it bled under his wing so I'd have to spray it with some antiseptic.
I have filed his nails in the past, but if he is running about outside more now they may be better.

It sounds as if Piggi is a real gentle giant, it must be strange for him to have to get used to another pigeon on his patch.

TWO SEEDS Piggi, take care you don't get indigestion!!!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, Tipsey has spent very little time tipped over as I checked on him often when it happened. I felt so sorry for him but I helped him up and he was back there cooing and full of energy.

Tipsey has accommodated very well , he knows all his borrows, paths and hideaways with its shortcuts in the living room. No fight has started between Piggi and Tipsey,they seem to have an unwritten agreement and they pretty much ignore each other. Rarely will they exchange a few words only known by them . Tipsey is always looking for attention and comes at out feet and coos, sometimes being friendly and other times not. When we walk trough the living room Tipsey will come out from under the sofa and attak anything it moves, is so funny seeing something so tiny being so territorial. Tipsey does not stay in the garden to take him for a walk unless there are other pigeons outside present. If there is no one out there Tipsey will just sit in front of the door until I open it so he can get in. Perhaps having soft carpet underneath his feet and warm room with a lot of space is not as appealing as a cold garden. I am quite sure things will change when the nice weather will come, is so cold now. 
Otherwise I am noticing Tipseys eating habbits. He is not loosing weight but he eats very little. I think he keeps his weigh because he eats all the fatty seeds like the sunflowers, peanuts and hempseeds, and not all the other many type of seeds I have available for him. I am going to search for some vitamins to give Tipsey since his diet is not that divers to compensate.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I think Tipsey was here for too long being spoilt!!
It was hard to tell for sure what he ate specifically as he was very messy and I would always find his seed dish scattered all over. He just tossed them all over the place in his search for his favourite seeds.
I only used to give him a few peanuts in the evening, when he went back in his box for the night, but those were a great favourite.

I can just imagine him running all over the place with his head bobbing away. It always made me laugh when I chased him to catch him in the garden, his head was going ten to the dozen and his little legs went like clockwork, so funny. Has he sorted out a regular spot he calls home now or does he still sleep in his box?

Does Piggi watch Tipsey's antics from his area up high, and does he still come down for attention. I wonder what he really makes of this new kid on the block! He probably thinks that life was so simple before this weirdo came on the scene!!  

Still love to hear about them both, so pleased he's with you.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Chris and Janet,
It's really great to hear that these two dear little piggies are doing so well.

And so comforting to know they are able to enjoy their lives despite their disabilities. 

You have both been wonderful. So much love,kindness and devotion.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet

Tipsey is one wired eater. He eats during the whole day but only one or tow seeds each time, his weight is still the same. I only feel a few seeds in his crop usually. He sure loves those peanuts. Sometimes I will insist and he will eat and extra few. I have seen him eating 2 corn seeds one day too but they are not disappears of the plate at the same rate as the peanuts.
The head bobbing makes us laugh too. I still can’t believe haw fast he can run.
Tipseys favourite spots in the house are where there is no newspaper covering the carpet. I use newspapers so I can clean easier. Once he starts hanging to much in one corner I put newspapers down he won’t even go there anymore LOL. I do not use the box anymore as he will just sit in the back of the sofa when he sleeps at night.
Piggi seems to have a superiority complex lol and he sure flaunts in front of Tipsey. I think Piggi just likes teasing Tipsey. Piggi will come on the floor; Tipsey will come from under the sofa and Piggi will fly back up again. Piggi does that many times. What I like is that there are no fights between them, is some dancing around one another and they both backing up nicely so I hope it stays like this.
The are both very fun to watch. Can’t wait to finish the aviary.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Piggi is eating small yellow seeds now; he pecks at them and swallows them but he does not eat enough of them. I kept him 2 and a half days without me feeding him and he still refused to eat all by himself. In those 2 and a half days he was one cranky pigeon and he even attacked Tipsey 3 times. Nothing bad happened as I was there.
Otherwise Tipsey and Piggi get along very well and they take at least once a week baths together. Piggi seems to want to take a bath in the sand. 
Tipsey eats more in some days and less in others, his weight is still the same and I am giving him some vitamins now.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Well Done Piggi!*

Well at least Piggi is still trying, does he see Tipsey eating and do you think it has made any difference having another bird to watch?
It's funny that he got cranky when you stopped feeding him, I wonder what was going through his head!

I'm glad they do get on seeing as Tipsey ended up fooling us into thinking he was a she initially. I assume no romance blossoming for either of them with the visitors outside in the garden yet. They'd better polish up their acts if they want to get a lady each. (perhaps Tipsey is watching his figure by not eating too much). Possibly not being a flyer, he doesn't need to eat as much as he isn't using so much energy.

Any news on the aviary?


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet
I think is makes a huge difference having another bird in the house. Pigg watches every move that Tipsey does around the house and if Tipsey does something interesting on the floor Piggi has to follow. For example Tipsey plays with some wires or courting some toy on the floor Piggi comes down to see what the fuss is all about and they both copy one another actions. Piggi sure spends a lot of time on the floor now relaxing and preening his feathers near Tipsey.
I think Piggi when he did not get fed he got very frustrated and I could see he was agitated like it was something wrong going on. He also spent half the days near the food trying to eat. Because Piggi spent so much near the food Tipsey started to become suspicious of Piggi and he kept moving around him while at a point Piggi got a bit annoyed with Tipsey making a fuss.
The aviary will have to wait for another month. One of the neighbours has been dropping a friendly hint about the pigeons that visit our garden. Is not because they make a mess on his house (they stay only on ours) but the reason is that they are teasing his dog and his dog goes quite mental everyday barking at the pigeons. He has one of those weird dogs that looks like a rat and I think it is in the dogs instinct to go for things like that. Anyway we do not want to appear to be collaborating with the enemy so we have stopped feeding the pigeons. I will be still throwing a few seeds to Blackye when she visits all by herself. Anyway the plan is that the pigeons from outside will stop coming so often so the pigeons are not bothering the neighbours dog anymore and when he thinks is all quite bang we bring in the aviary and he will just have to deal with it. On the good side that means I will be having even more money by then to build a better aviary or maybe I will just buy a metal one.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Fascinating to hear about how they react to each other, without speaking they can say so much.
Piggi wants to make sure Tipsey isn't getting more than his share of attention so just pops down to his level to check, (and while I'm here I'll just have a preen to show you you're not the only hansome pigg on the block). I do miss his antics.

Good idea with your neighbour, at least if you're seen to be considerate over their dog they might not say too much if you suddenly have an aviary. It is a little annoying though isn't it that you have to tread so carefully to do some thing in your own home. Best of luck with the aviary when you do get the chance to sneak one up!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Tipsey is one cute pigeon and he never failed to entertain us. Tipsey is always happy and cooing. But Tipsey has not put any weight one, in fact he lost 15 grams now being 320 grams. He always has a few seeds in his tummy and I see him eating during the day but he just simply does not eat enough. I am giving him some vitamins in the water 3 times a week but I think I will make that daily as he must be loosing on so many good things but not eating properly. He also does not eat enough seeds mixture. I do not want anything bad to happened to Tipsey and I might start forcing some more food down his bill if he does not starts putting weight on.
On the good side Piggi has started eating really small yellow called pallets I think , though he does not eat enough to feel any in his crop and I am still force feeding him. But is a big step for someone like Piggi, maybe one day he will decide to have more.
I am quite busy lately and started studying something and is boring as hell and I am away most of the day. 
I really need an aviary, and not any kind of aviary. I need a safe aviary from all kind of pests (like people too), it does not have to be surrounded by electric current is just that a wood one would be too easy to brake. I have no time to build it myself and I have not found one to buy. And I want mates for these 2 pigeons to keep them company.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Good to hear Tipsey is still cooing, does he bite any more, he used to be one big biter, until he decided he liked me!

Sorry he's still worrying you about his eating, he used to throw his seed all over the place so I never used to really know what he ate. You are taking such good care of him. It's good that Piggi is trying seeds more, it must mean he knows how to eat if he can get some down, just a mystery why he doesn't try more. What does Piggi weigh compared to Tipsey?

So the lads haven't pulled any girlfriends yet then, such good looking boys too!

Any new pictures lately?

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Piggi and Tipsey are both doing well and they are good tolerable friends LOL. Oh these male pigeons!

Tipsey has taken dictatorship all over the living room floor and anything that dares moving about gets investigated. 

Piggi eats by himself about half a teaspoon of small seeds all by himself daily which is a good improvement. I stopped force feeding Piggi for an entire week and in this time he has lost a lot of weight, about 160 grams. In this week he continued to eat as usual about half a teaspoon of small seeds daily but that was just not enough for him to live day by that so I started feeding him myself again. Otherwide he was his usal energic self. I think he will eat one day more when he feels ready.

Bellow there are a few cute and funny pictures of them starting Piggi:


Piggy and his friends











Romance just like in the movies











HA I GOT YOUR FINGER, WHAT YOU GONNA DO NOW? MUAHAHAA


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Piggi. Who’s grabbes who in this pic ?










Pretty Tipsey posing for the camera











Tipsey has a lady friend visit


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

A metrosexual pose by Tipsey lol










Tipsey relaxing in one leg modelling his PGWear


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Stunning!!*

Hi Chris,

I just saw the pictures, they are brilliant and so colourful!
I got a real pang when I saw Tipsey, lump in the throat job. I'd almost forgotten what a beautiful colour he was. He looks wonderful and a real star posing in the garden, love him.

Piggi still looks like he's in charge of you all! They are truely a handsome pair of birds.
Hasn't anyone told Piggi that girlfriend of his hasn't got any feathers!

LOL, in PG wear, what ever next! How does he like it? Does he wear it all the time? You know it didn't cross my mind how you deal with having them both in doors and the poop problem. If we come up with a couple of lovely ladies for these boys, will they all live in doors, or have you still got the aviary in mind first. John will be moving outside soon if we keep filling your house up with more pigeons!!!! 

I just keep looking at them, they look so well. Thanks again for giving him such a good home.

Janet

I'm going to take that picture of Tipsey in to show the people at the 'sanctuary'. Just shows what good care can do, something they should see!!
If you could have seen what he looked like when I first set eyes on him you wouldn't believe what a state he was in. His underside was a mass of green poops just matted into his feathers where he had been lying unable to get up. It took weeks to clear him of that and get him cleaned up. I'm so glad I took him away and didn't let them put him down.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet


A pair of beautiful birds indeed, and don’t they know it, puffing and displaying around all day long.

I think Piggi looks like he is the boss more then he actually is. While the floor space is concerned Tipsey rules. Piggi will come down from time to time to tease Tipsey and parade around on the floor but he is quickly hurried back up by Tipsey and he know very well where his place is.

I have only tried PGWear on Tipsey a few times to see what he thinks of it. Half the time he was all right with it, he did not make such a big fuss about it as he got easily distracted by more important jobs pigeons do. He just makes a mess freely all over the floor and I just pick it up or Hoover it. I will barrow someone’s steam cleaner soon to kill the germs too. Tipsey does not make that much mess as he is such a fussy bird and doesn’t eat much. Piggi only flies around in a couple of places backward and forwards usually and that is where he makes most of his mess that I clean.

When I get more pigeons I the aviary to keep them in at least some of the time during the day in there as it would make things much easier and let them enjoy outdoors too. I am not going to keep them in it in the cold nights though.

I can send you the pictures of Tipsey in a higher resolution so you can show them. Juts let me know.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Those are such lovely pictures, Chris! Piggi and Tipsey are so lucky..Janet's reminder of what poor Tipsey endured in that so called sanctuary is heart breaking.

Where did you get the PG wear and what size is it? Canary Jayne wants something that will allow any of her rescues freedom of movement during their stay with her without too much poop damage to her furniture, but the site that we found asks for precise measurements .

Cynthia


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

I got PGWear from an American website and I had to give the measurements of the pigeon to be made from www.birdwearonline.com

I am lucky to have these 2 pigeons to keep me company, they are incredibly cute and funny.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi chris,

I was going to try and print out a picture first, to see how it came out. Unfortunately I am out of some of the colour cartridges in my printer and it is not coming out the true colour. Will get them replaced and try again.

If it doesn't work I will get you to try a higher resolution. Thanks for the offer.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I am afraid I do not have some good news. It seems that my husband could have an allergy to pigeons. He talked to a doctor and he is going to be sent for a blood test to see what it turns out. My husband also used to work 10 -15 years ago to a chickens farm and he then as feeling ill while he worked there similar to now.

We are not going to give up on Tipsey and Piggi we are just going to move them outside in an aviary. I am getting the aviary build by someone and is going to have a roof, floor and a small shed that gets locked at night attached to it where they can sleep at night

Until the aviary is ready my husband will avoid the living room where the pigeons stay. I could move the pigeons in another room but the pigeon dust will still remain for a while.

I am quite sad because I am not going to spend as much time with the pigeons as I do now when they move outside in the aviary, I really enjoy their company.

I can’t wait for the blood test so we can se haw badly allergic is to the birds.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh Christina that is such a shock, you both must be devastated as the birds are so much part of your life and John was so accepting of them aswell.
It is so cruel, just like with Cynthia, the people who most want to spend time around their pigeons and then are restricted by just this.

Has he been feeling bad for a while or has it come on suddenly, you have had Piggi for such a long time now.

You'll have to make sure the aviary is large enough to fit a nice arm chair in, then you can go and sit out there with them! 

Let us know how the tests go.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, 

I do feel frustrated and I feel that just isn’t fair.

To day I have been cleaning in the living room and getting rid of dust and hovered absolutely everything. Pigeon dandruff do seem to hide the most unusual places. 

I have moved the pigeons in another room. Piggi hangs around up perched and Tipsey I had to put himin a cage so then no fights start between these 2.I also got a chair in that room so I can hang around too. I am going to compensate with Tipsey by taking him for longer walks in the garden until the aviary is ready, is such lovely days outside. I would take Piggi outside too in a cage but I am have visitors occupying them now ( Pinkenstein and Stripy my other canker pigeon that is getting better too).


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I'm so sorry this has happened, it was all going so well, but I'm sure things will settle once you have an aviary for them and then you can decide, as you say when it's safe for them to come in for a visit.

Send my best wishes to John and I hope he feels better soon.

I like the new name Stripey, I think I picture what he looks like from that!!

I've just had a narrow escape, or should I say Danni has had a narrow escape from my dogs. I still bring him in at night to go in his box in the cupboard. I usually keep the door slightly open of course, but the little monkey has decided lately he doesn't want to stay in there all the time, and has started to jump out and walk around the bathroom floor.
Tonight my husband went into the room to get something from the fridge and never noticed Danni running about his feet. The dogs noticed him straight away and dived for him.
There was me screaming at them to leave, I knocked a bottle on the floor that smashed, and there was Danni flying around the kitchen. I caught him as he landed in the sink and put him back in his box and close the door. 
Many a morning I find he has jumped down from his shelf and is sitting amongst the plastic bags I keep in the cupboard aswell!!! He really needs a proper home.

I hope your patients are doing ok. Love to the 'boys',

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, you must of got such a fright when that happened. I am glad nothing bad happened. Did your husband noticed the pigeon in the end?


The aviary should arrive in the middle of the week sometime. We have found a place where they make all kind of wooden sheds and things like that. 
We found something that would do great for pigeons. They wore able to customise the size for us slightly to fit our place. I think it was supposed to be for a goat or dog originally. 
Anyway we wanted a front net part which they customized and also the net meets the floor so Tipsey not being able to fly can see outside too. They only thing they did not had was the fine net. They do not do aviaries for birds and the net they had was way to big. Is the only thing we have to buy and a stapler to attach it to the wood. And I also need to find something to treat the wood on the long term so it does not rot that is not toxic for birds. 
My husband is feeling better now that he is not being exposed to the birds. The allergy test should be ready on Monday.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

Great news about the aviary, I'm really jealous. You are so considerate, making sure that Tipsey can see out aswell. He was very good at jumping up steps as I recall. You could put a series of branches or something at different levels and he could then get up to the 'big boy's height in case you get some ladies eventually, and they don't like living on the ground!!! See, I'm already organising it as if it was my own.  it will be good fun organising it for them both.
I'm glad John is feeling better, you are lucky he is so attached to the birds, it would have been so upsetting if they'd had to go.

I look forward to seeing pictures of their home when you get it finished.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Loads of things happened.

First of all my husbands allergy test has not arrived yet.

The pigeon’s house has arrived. It is of good quality made well and I am very pleased with it. We have put the net up and some perches. We still have a few things to do : I bought some paint ( animal friendly) to apply on it on the outside for the wood so it does not rot. I need to get something to cover the wood floor with. For now I had improvised something in order to move a bird in so It doesn’t get messy, plastic and some newspapers.

I have reed that quails can be kept at the bottom of the aviary with pigeons and that they are quite birds. I told that to my husband and he wants to get some quails. We will also make an extension to the aviary completely with wood skeleton covered in net wire.

We have moved Piggi today there already. We thought to keep Tipsey in the house because it might be a bit cold for him in the nights also not to mention that they might be fighting both being males. I will be moving Tipsey too once I get hens for both of them. Piggi dos not know what to make of this new place but he quickly became bossy. 










More pics soon

Janet, any on unrealisable hens on the horizon?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

chriss80 said:


> Loads of things happened.
> 
> First of all my husbands allergy test has not arrived yet.
> 
> ...


I haven't kept up with this whole thread.....just read bits a pieces.......however, I will warn you...........if you are going to put two male birds in the same pen/cage.....you need to put them both in at the same time. It's almost certain that if you put ONE in and try to add another one later, the first one will fight for all he's worth to defend what HE percieves to be HIS space. Even if he's only in there for a few days alone. He will think that it belongs to him and any other male bird will be seen as an intruder. Save yourself some grief. Either put both in now or wait until they both can be put in together. 
Waiting to get hens for both birds won't resolve the issue. It will be somewhat easier to introduce two hens to the two boys at a later time. They may still fight anyway, but it's "for sure" that they will fight if you try to move them into the pen one at a time.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Renee,

Thank you for the advice, I was keep thinking haw to put these birds together. Piggi is strong and will win in a fight with Tipsey. Tipsey is a unique bird; I think poor thing is a bit brain damaged ever so slightly. Tipsey does not understand what fear it, absolutely nothing scares him and will loose in a fight with Piggi because Tipsey is disable and smaller.

I will put Tipsey inside ASAP. When I am away I might put Tipsey in an improvised pen area. I am really worried that they will fight and poke each others eye out. Or maybe I should let them dispute their territory, could be risky but it might worth it, AHH i will just have to find a way

Pigeons relations are complicated are complicated


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I hear a big noise outside in the garden tonight in the aviary area. I went and looked and there was a CAT, ugly black thing trying to get trough the net I have stapled so carefully. Not that the cat would of reach Piggi, as he is in an enclosed wood box part of the aviary, the cat would need a bloody axe to get trough that. It sure made a lot of noise while the cat was going at the net I am going to staple another row of net tomorrow, just to be on the safe side. What a night!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow Christina, what a busy time you're having!
It's great the aviary has arrived.
I've been reading the posts about putting them in together, I feel guilty as you were so kind to give Tipsey a home. I suppose as Piggi and Tipsey have already shared a room space, they might have it sorted already as to who is in charge.

The two I have are now sharing the potting shed as I don't have anywhere else for them to live. Danni, the ex PMV was out there first and then I introduced Charlie Farley. Danni was very curious when he first came in and I think very pleased to see anther pigeon as he's been on his own since February.

Their behaviour is totally different to Tipsey's though, which is still making me think they might be female. There is no rapport between them, they sit mostly on different perches, when one preens the other starts but I don't see much else. The only time Danni makes any sound is when I first put him in the shed in the morning, he does about two coos and turns around, but nothing more. Certainly no displaying behaviour at all like Tipsey and Piggi do.
Charlie has never made a sound at all, and is so mild mannered too.

The only time I've seen any 'aggression', is when I go to pick Charlie up and he cowers in the corner and Danni shuffles over and sits very close as if to protect him. On two occasions he has started to peck at Charlies head. Now I don't know what that was all about. I did see one of the hens that got killed at the 'sanctuary' do that to another bird, and she was a hen and think warning off another hen from 'her man'. Still they seem to have got used to being around each other.

As far as an unreleasable hen goes, I'm more than sure that the one that is left at the 'sanctuary' is a hen. Although she is alone now with the Woodie, last week she was sitting on a new nest again, with no eggs in. It is always possible the Woodie is a female, but that one was pottering about her but not sitting in the nest, so I'm hopeful she is the one for Tipsey. Mind you Piggi might think otherwise and nuzzle in.

I'll see how things look this week when I go in. Two new Woodies have arrived but aren't in the main pen yet, I hope they will be able to go in there and keep the Woodie company, as I'd feel bad taking the pigeon away at the moment , as they seem such good friends.

I wish I knew what my present two were, as they will need a 'forever' home as one is a PMV recovery and the one with the wound, although can fly from perch to perch, I'm not convinced will be good enough to release. I'll have to watch for a while to see how it goes. If they were both females they would be ideal!!! Don't worry we'll have you sorted with mates one way or another!!!! 

I'll keep you posted.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I do hope at least one of your birds turns out to be a female. I really don’t know haw we can find out. They say that if hens don’t have mates they don’t make any eggs, so that is not going to happened probably. Maybe with observation of their behaviours e in time things are going to appear more clear. If I had more males in the aviary I think there will be more fights then in the Chinese movies lol

Today the situation in the aviary is very tense. Tipsey keeps running after Piggi and coos teritorial all the time. I keep an eye on them. Piggi goes on a high pearch and flicks his wings at Tipsey but he comes down to annoy Tipsey. Maybe they are going to settle down or maybe now. The cage is ready in case they don’t get along so one of them can go in, they will just have to take turns if they don’t get along. When I had them in that spare room and Tipsey was in the cage Piggi used to come down and just sit down and relax near Tipsey close the gridlines of his cage.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chris,
I agree the last thing you need is another male so that's why I'm watching hard to see what signs I can pick up before I do any more.
I'm sure the boys will sort things out after a while, don't forget I told you if it didn't work out I'd always have Tipsey back rather than you have a problem.

Just think how does everyone get on when they've got a lot of pigeons, like Cynthia for instance, they must have a way of living together when in a large flock.

I wonder, do all males clash when sharing with another male. If so then these two here are definitely not male. Perhaps someone with a lot of experience can throw some light on how two females behave, and whether the fact that Charlie doesn't make a sound is significant. In saying that, Tipsey didn't always make a lot of noise in the early days. It is very confusing.

Janet


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amyable said:


> Just think how does everyone get on when they've got a lot of pigeons, like Cynthia for instance, they must have a way of living together when in a large flock.
> 
> I wonder, do all males clash when sharing with another male.
> Janet



The truth is, any time you introduce a new bird to the flock, they all have to establish a pecking order. 
Of course a feral flock of pigeons is different than a flock kept in a loft. The first thing of course is the amount of space. 
Say a cage that is 4 X 4 X 4..........you could put two males in there together from the very start and they would learn to not invade each others space. If you put on single male in there and then days or weeks later, try to put a new male it..........it most likely will not work. The first male has already established (in his mind) that the whole building is HIS and this other guy is intruding. 
Now, if you are talking about a bigger loft, say 8 X 10......there is STILL a bit of a scuffle when a new bird is introduced, BUT, there is enough space that they will work it out with a little time and patience. Most lofts have either perches or nest boxes and these things are considered each individual birds "own space" and they learn to share the rest of the loft. As long an each bird stays in his box only or on his perch only, there's not much of a problem. 
Females CAN act the same way, but usually settle their differences pretty quickly. Most just aren't as dominant as the males. Of course, there's always the exception, but for the most part, females will get along much better after the dust settles.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Yesterday things calmed down in the loft after all. Yesterday they ran one after another to start a fight but no real fighting happened, maybe a few pecks on the feathers but it stayed that way. I have no interfered. On the good side Tipsey if he falls on his back he is able to get back up again, he used to get stuck like that for ages and I am so glad that has improved. Today the birds tolerate one another more. The situation is not so tense. Piggi sits on his high perches. The aviary is 9 foot long, 5 foot wide and 6 foot tall. Hopefully there is enough room for them to sort it out. 

When I introduced Tipsey to Piggi I found out quite fast that they are both males. They wore both dancing in the same way and they wore both very territorial all the time and.

Janet, can you make some videos on what your 2 birds act with each others or on they own.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Glad they are calming down.

Lovebirds, interesting info, thanks. I suppose there's always the scenario that mine could be a male and female, but just don't fancy each other! They like to keep us guessing.

Christina, good idea, I'll try for a video. To be honest they don't seem to do much, well not when I poke my nose in to have a look anyway.

Hope today is even better,

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've just been watching Danni and Charlie to see how they are interacting tonight.
They both get edgy when I go in the shed but fly about when they see me filling up their seed dishes. ( That's something I've noticed is how much they both eat, especially Charlie, he/she eats well compared to what Tipsey had).

Tonight they were both sitting on the shelf where they go at night. I've started to leave them out there now all the time. If I tried to stroke Danni I got my usual peck and wingslap, but then he would coo, not strutt about though. I have tried the nodding head thing I used to do with Tipsey, and he has started doing that back a little too. I can touch Charlie and he doesn't bite or anything, but is very wary of me while I'm still dealing with his wound.

All of a sudden Danni began pecking at Charlie's head and chased him off the shelf, Charlie doesn't respond with aggression, he's very timid. Then Danni cooed and did turn a couple of circles as if claiming the shelf as his.

I've just been down to peek again and they are both sitting back on the shelf quite near to each other. I do remember Mrs Speckles at the 'sanctuary' fighting quite aggressively with another pigeon I think was a hen, and chasing her off when she was setting up home with Blacky.

How is John and his allergy?


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, we seem to live in a male pigeons dominated world LOL.

Piggi and Tipsey are being all right sharing the aviary. Piggi has interdiction from Tipsey in coming any ware on the floor as he will be chased off. I will be putting some perches up big enough so I can put water and food for Piggi because I am not sure if Piggi gets the chance to drink enough water being on the floor on Tpsey’s territory.

I have been talking with Cynthia and she thinks that a rat can chew his way in easily trough the wood over night into the aviary so I will be stapling mesh on the aviary floor and high up a bit to stop rats in caser they attempt something. Other alternative which would be much easier it to just simply lock Piggi and Tipsey into another cage overnight inside the sleeping wood shed. I am thinking I will do the option number 2 with another cage as neither I nor my husbands are any good on doing crafty stuff. The problem that arises in this case is that maybe a rat a rat will chew his way in during the day in the aviary. Are they that active in the day time these rats? I do have loads of mesh but no brain to do it.

My husbands allergy test has come back it seems, much more later then expected and after many phone calls to NHS asking if it has arrived yet. This is getting even more trickier as they do not tell him over the phone what the test is saying, oh no, he has to have an appointment with a doctor to interpret it and since my husband is not feeling ill at all anymore the appointment will be sometime after one month when they can bother their back sides to see him.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,
I'm glad John isn't feeling ill at least, although it is a pain to have to wait so long just to be told what they found.

At the 'sanctuary', it is the squirrels that are a real problem. They have almost chewed through the roof of the shed in one place. I found that they were getting in and eating all the food and got the lads to put wire mesh all around the top edge just under the roof. It worked for a while then I've noticed this hole getting bigger and bigger at the top, so they are eating their way back in. It is a real pain.
I don't know if the rats will be around so much in the day, at home they hide if they see anyone, but all the bird food is gone by the morning, so I assume they have it. Maybe if you are about in the day they will stay away, but you can't always be on guard, so best to double up the protection.

Sounds like you'll have to make a two storey appartment complex to accomodate these boys. My two in the shed have to have two feeding stations though, for some reason Charlie is nervous of feeding from the shelf where Danni eats, and I put food at another level, and he goes to there for his ! He eats a lot aswell!!

Are you getting used to not having them inside with you now?

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet,

Those squirrels are pretty terrible. Hopefully they don’t eat pigeons for breakfast.
I think mesh or net in the aviary is a must now. I never leave food in the aviary overnight just in case rats decide to visit; I don’t want them to have reasons to start chewing trough my wood.
Here the rain keeps pouring down. I need a few dry days to start treating the wood of the aviary with paint and put that mesh inside.

I do miss Piggi and Tipsey hanging around with me in the living room. They wore always up to something fun. 
When I had to keep them up in that room they seemed less happy, especially Tipsey because he had to be in a cage for his safety. Every time when I entered there Piggi used to try to squeeze out of the door. A few times he squeezed near me and he desperately tried to reach the living room, poor thing. When I was there with them they both used to gather around me. They defiantly did not like that room. Tipsey still wants to be in the living room I think and so does Piggi. Is just from their reactions I got from them when I have briefly showed them the living room. I think the aviary makes them both extremely happy now. They had a bath while in there so that is a good sign. They also love the fact that other pigeons come and just hang around near the aviary. Blackye one of the outside pigeons (remember Blackye ?hehe) tries to find a way in the aviary. She keeps going round it the hope that there is an entrance, she is very insistent. Both go mad when they see her and try to impress. I think there is some love going on there. She also relaxes next to the aviary daily with them especially when is a bit of sun, preening her feathers and stuff. Blackye used to wait for me to give her seeds, after she ate her seeds she went away but now she spends most of her time in the garden and perching on top of the aviary roof and cooing back at Piggi and Tipsey. I keep an eye on the cats so they don’t hang around the garden.

One day when one of John’s friends was visiting and I was taking Tipsey outside to the aviary when I reached the living room area Tipsey started making a fuss and he has slowly slipped away from my arms and I had to put him down. He went straight to this visitors feel and attacked him especially that the visitor was sitting on the on of the chairs where Tipsey used to perch on a stone under.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chriss,
You know it sounds like the aviary is going to be a big hit with the boys especially now they can interact with Blackye and other pigeons. It probably upset them more being in the house and not being able to go in the lounge, whereas this has definite advantages, seeing as they like the ladies so much !!

I don't know where Tipsey gets the nerve to attack someone who is so obviously bigger like your friend, but he has no fear does he !

I know you must miss being able to watch them in the house, I find I keep going down the garden to the potting shed to sit with the birds. Trouble is they stop doing whatever it is they do when I'm around.

I found a squirrel in the aviary at the sanctuary yesterday and so got some wire mesh and nails and did the job myself seeing as no-one else seems to have done anything to try and stop them. They are renovating all their existing pens at the moment which are empty. Funny, I would have put more importance on the ones with birds in myself!!!

I'm still keeping my eye on these birds to see if I can establish what they are for you.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Janet, the birds settled well in the aviary. When I take Tipsey out for a walk in the garden he goes back all by himself in when he feel like. I did not let Tipsey much at all in the garden lately because of all those pigeons having canker some time ago. 

Tipsey is one brave bird but he has developed some respect for Piggi since they are both in the aviary and they seem to have their own unwritten rules about the space surrounding them. One day I caught them relaxing together. Tipsey was lying on the floor in the sun and Piggi was sitting near him in one leg and they both look content with each others company.

Tipsey had a small problem. Ysterday I noticed some blood from under Tipseys wing. When I looked at him and cleaned him there was not even one scratch on his body. The strangest thing was causing it, it was a really black feather causing his bleeding. Basically the blood was coming from the feather. He must of caught the feather under his bad wing with his nail by mistake, you know haw he tangles his foot under his wing sometimes while he walks. I gave Cynthia a call and told her about it and she said that there is a thing as blood feather and if the bleeding doesn’t stop I should pull that feather out because that is the only thing it stops the bleeding. Luckily there was no problem with the bleeding and he did not bleed much. I put some flower like Cynthia recommended and I had no problem after. Today Tipsey is all good and I am keeping a close eye on him. Luckily was no need to pull that feather as it is said it hurts the poor bird. Phew, what a day it was!


Otherwise Piggi is moulting now and he lost all his feather from his head. They are all growing back all spiky and he looks a bit like an alien. See picture bellow. He still thinks is gorgeous and displays proudly every time a hen come near the aviary.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

My husband has his allergy test today and it confirmed what we though it is: allergy to pigeons. The doctor said is a weak allergy but my husband should completely stay away from birds. The doctor said that if he keeps getting exposed to birds his lungs will become fibroses or something like that and he will loose lung capacity.

Some time ago he went for an x-ray and it showed he is all clear. Due to suspicious flue like symptoms in past that my husbands had, even long before the pigeons, we really think he is allergic to more things, including some types of foods and other factors like pollen and dust mites. Some time ago he went for an x-ray and it showed he is all clear. NHS – the atrocious health care system in Britain that is suppose to be free can not be bothered offering him more test to find that out so we have to dig deep in our pockets for further tests in another other place to find out what else exactly he is allergic to. 

My husband is very well now since the pigeons are outside in the aviary, no more coughing or anything else like that. He does feel very sorry for the poor guys; he will still give them a pet from time to time because they are so cute. I really miss them being around but I go regularly to their aviary. Can’t wait to find some hens for them to keep them more company.

Oh and on top of everything we discovered that we have feather filled pillows that we sleep on, now that surely did not help his allergy at night, we got rid of pillows when we discovered that. And we have a bit of mold in the house here and there. But on the really positive side that air sterilizer really helps a lot. I am going to write a review sometimes soon about it as I know Cynthia and John would like to know more.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,
I don't know how I missed the post on the 7th about Tipsey. I was only thinking the other day about the 'boys' and how they were getting on in the aviary.
Poor Tipsey in the wars, it is funny how a feather can bleed, it's lucky you had Cynthia to check with and that it's all ok now.
I find my two piggies outside lie quite near to each other in the sun and have a fairly amicable relationship. That is until Charlie gets too close to Danni on a perch or the shelf where they sleep, and then he gets pecked and shoved off the end!! They do have a 'pecking' order.

Piggi's new hair do is so funny, looks like he's put too much Bril cream on and slicked it back.

I am still waiting for a hen for you. The one at the 'sanctuary' would be ideal for Tipsey but she is still very much attached to the Woodie, so I haven't the heart to split them up unless it happens naturally, it would break Woodie's heart!
My latest inmate could well be a hen as she is smaller than the others but very fiesty. If this wing of hers doesn't repair properly, she'll not be able to be released either, and my shed is getting full. Hopefully when she is out of quarantine and finished on the Baytril, maybe I will put her near the others and see if they react differently to her. I keep hoping for you.

I'm glad John is coping with the allergy better now they are in the aviary, it's very hard pinning it down to what is exactly causing it. How long have you had the air sterilizer working? Do you think it is really helping? Would these things have any effect with hay fever allergies do you think? 
Sorry to land all these questions on you but it maybe useful for others to know how you are getting on with it aswell.

Thanks for the great update,

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I have some very good news about Piggi. I did not want to post earlier because I wanted to be sure. Piggi has started to eat all by himself YAY. It all started gradually and slowly with the grit until he tried the seeds too adding more variations all the time . One thing he still won’t eat is big seeds like peanuts or corn but is no problem as he eats all the seeds from the pigeon conditioner mix I have for him. I do think the pigeon conditioner convinced Piggi and being jealous on Tipsey eating.

I another post I was talking about Tipsey that he got attacked by Piggi quite badly. Now he is all good but when I put them back in the aviary I got them separate as they just won’t be friends anymore. I used some gridlines for now to keep them away but they have a go at each other trough the gridlines. I will be using some net or mesh soon to separate it all better soon. I think is all got to do with Piggi eating now and being very cocky about things. Also it has been raining and I have to cover slightly part of the aviary to keep the rain out when is all windy and that gets the place darker.


Janet, haw was your vacation and haw are the pigeons? Did the lady that was there was all right? Can she tell if any wore females?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chriss,
Brilliant news about Piggie eating, I never thought he would to be honest after all this time. Obviously feeling all grown up and wants to be in charge of the aviary now!!!!

The holiday was great thanks, sailed along some of the Turkish coast, and roasted like I've never roasted before, even the locals said it was too hot for them this year. Never thought I'd be so glad to be rained on again!!! 
I even managed to get a pigeon fix at one of our stops, my husband said only I could find a building full of feral pigeons in a town. 

The lady I found to look after my pigeons was great, and they have all come on so well and are off their medications now. I'll update their posts when I get time to show how they've come on.
As far as females go, no luck. It could be that they're all females of course, but one way or another there is no 'hanky panky' going on, if you know what I mean, so they must all be the same sex, or plain just don't fancy each other!! 

I'll go into the sanctuary tomorrow and you never know there maybe a newcomer while I've been away. I will keep looking for you and the boys. 

Thanks for the update.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Janet, it sounds like you had great fun in your vacation. I don’t know what is up with all these male pigeons, I think they are more likely to get in trouble finding food while hens don’t even get their little feet dirty hehe. Haw are your pigeons doing lately?

Piggi and Tipsey are doing well. I am thinking the cold days are coming, I am taking them inside at night in their indoors room!

Piggi has became very shy of me lately since he is all eating by himself is maybe because he does not get to stay all day around me like he used to when he was in the house. But Piggi still does not say no into attacking my hand lol, he is so brave. I do wander lately a lot that if I let Piggi go will he come back, I don’t want to loose him but he has just become so shy of people lately that I wander if he could be realisable I mean to be let loose for a few hours daily or from time to time so he can enjoy some freedom.

Tipsey is the same funny guy , Tipsey is running around lately with sticks in his beak that he picks up from around the garden and is trying to give them to the hens that happened to be on the floor near him lol. Sometimes he goes near the aviary cage and also puts the sticks between the fine mesh and squeezes a few to Piggi. I thought these tow are becoming friends but if there are no gridlines separating them they start fighting, ah they must have sort of agreement only known the them two. I think Tipsey wants a mate and is ready to settle for anything but Piggi keeps saying no to the whole deal lol. Bellow a few pictures of their latest activities:


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

Sorry I have only just got the chance to read this properly. I've just got back from Sheffield, moving my elder daughter to start uni there. I thought parting from Tipsey was hard, this took the biscuit. 

Great update as always. That picture of Tipsey with the twig in his mouth reminded me so much of when he was here. He had just started to pick up twigs and potter about with them not long before he came to you.
It's a shame that Piggie has gone more aloof, I suppose he doesn't need to be fed so he is more independent. It will be a very brave thing seeing if he will fly and come back to you, I'd find it scarey. Best of luck if you do try.

My little crowd are doing well thanks. They all seem to be moulting quite heavily, Danni, the PMV has been the worst but is starting to look good again.
Charlie Farley, who had a wound in his chest has healed at last. When I got back from holiday, I couldn't find the wound at all and all the feathers have started to grow back.
Baby Charlie at last is really looking better now. His wing had got infected and the skin had just bled and split. It has really improved and is also growing feathers again. He has been a worry as he always looked so thin, but today I saw a big improvement, and he is getting a little belly on him now. Still can't fly though, but does climb up the ladder if he wants to get up high.
Bandy, the homer with the shattered wing bone is doing well. The wound was nasty and he lost some bone so won't fly again, but the skin has healed quite well and he does flutter up about two feet off the ground now. He's very shy of the others even though he's the largest.
Finally I have a new very tiny brown Pigeon. I don't know what he is but when I asked on here, a couple of people thought he was a roller.
He can't fly at all and just like Tipsey did, falls over and can't right himself. He is a very confident little chap, but the others are wary of him and just stare at him when he's about, as if they haven't a clue what he is. I did really hope he was a hen for Tipsey, but sadly not.
I have a couple of injured Woodies too now, but keep them in doors separately. I need to get them healed and back to the 'sanctuary' so they can mix with some others, certainly can't keep them as they are so scatty.

I have to make some decisions about where these can go one day as they are all unreleasable unfortunately, but for now they are ok in the potting shed, not quite what it was built for my husband reminds me!!!

Talking of husbands, how is John and his allergy? doing better I hope.

I really love your pictures of the birds by the way, they come out so well. Look forward to seeing more.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet,


I have been catching up today with your latest post, I am so sorry for the poor bird you had that did not made it, I did not sow that post until today.

I am not letting Piggi a taste of freedom yet as I am really afraid to loose him, maybe one day the time will come I don’t know he is one independent bird now and he even eats the really big peanuts now.

I am glad your pigeons are better now.

I sow the tiny brown pigeon, one cute bird that is. In the beginning the pigeons that hang around my garden used to stare at Tipsey too but now they are used to him hanging around between them. Sometimes they bring some new fledgling with them and the poor things always get so scared of Tipsey.

The woodiest always seem so shy to me too. I never see any around where I live.
That remained me that I had a few months ago a sparrow hawk visiting my aviary and garden. I think it was a sparrow hawk not sure but in any case it was defiantly a small bird of prey. Luckily I have not see him around ever since and no birds from my garden flock gone missing.

Is quite funny as I get to keep an eye on all the pigeons that I realised. Some hang around at the lake some come back in the garden, I guess is whatever they prefer. I still see Norman, he was the normal grey looking bird that stayed with me for ages and was occasionally dizzy. I am glad to see him well though sometimes I look at him between the other pigeons and I think he has slightly strange body position sometimes, either that or he is not completely comfortable with my garden flock. He is one happy Norman thought.


I am sorry to hear your husband is not very positive about the pigeons. Let me know about what decisions you will be making maybe we find some good ideas


Johns is feeling very well now, and keeps away from the pigeons usually. Right now we have 2 new white pigeons that visit our garden and they are absolutely gorgeous and John is completely in love with them. Sometimes they even eat out of his hand.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

I've just been looking at the pictures of Tipsey again and I can't believe it's the same pigeon that I first saw at the 'sanctuary', I should have taken a picture then, you wouldn't recognise him. To think, if he'd stayed there he would be dead by now, but just look what a great life he's having with you. Such a shame the youngsters are frightened by him, he is a bit 'full on' for them I suppose.

I've had a bit of a set back with Charlie Farley this week. I thought his chest wound had healed up well, when I came back from holiday I searched for the hole, even wet his feathers to have a good look but couldn't see it.
As a result I hadn't picked him up for a while. Yesterday I cleaned them out and caught each one to give them some probiotics. I found his wound was still there after all, so I'm taking him to the vets to deal with it now.

Isn't it funny how the white pigeons catch your breath. I'm not surprised John has fallen in love with them. How cool they feed from his hand, I can't get mine to do that even now. Try and get a picture for us.

I'm going to be in trouble again soon, I came home with a lovely white and black 'roller' I think today. It looks the same as the little brown one I've got now, but this poor one is totally blind in one eye. It can fly ok but I was scared to leave it at the 'sanctuary' as the lad I spoke to hadn't even noticed it was blind. so they might have let it go.
Hope it gets on with little Roly, as the others give him a wide bearth, so he could do with a friend.

So Norman is doing well, great news, good to be able to see them about.

Has Pidgie had his freedom flight yet? I'd put a bit of elastic on his leg and hold onto the end first so he comes back !!! 

Look forward to hearing your news again soon,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Cristina,

I was just looking at the picture of Tipsey with the twig in his mouth and his eyes closed. That is so funny! He looks so proud of himself. 

Cynthia


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Piggi on the loose, the hawk and its victims but all with a happy ending.

I have been quite busy lately. I have found a new bird with an injured foot which turned out later on to be because I have a hawk going round my garden and has a go at pigeons. And is not even a proper hawk, is one of those tiny sparrow hawks, he is only slightly bigger then a pigeon.

Yesterday I go at Piggi, not feeling at my best as I caught a flue from some people and the little bugger decides to squeeze past me and make his grand escape. And so gone he was. 

So there was me looking all day yesterday after him to come back. 

While watching some wild pigeons in my garden to see if Piggi is between them then out of sudden they all fly at once. That is not very unusual as pigeons just do that for no apparent reason many times. As usual I look outside to see if any cats are around and I spot this black thing in a corner of my garden moving between the fence and some wood. I go fast to look and this strange looking thing flies past me at a lightning speed, and I realise is a bloody hawk. Then I look on in the corner to see what was he up to in there and I see a grey normal looking pigeon that tried to squeeze unsuccefully in a corner there. I approached it and honestly I thought it was dead as I see a few fathers around. I pick the bird up and the bird was not moving and had its beak wide open, I inspect it better for half a minute and I do not see any blood at all, just a few feathers coming off but nothing else. I was trying to figure it out if the bird had a pulse but I was so nervous about it that I could not notice something but I was unsure. I moved its legs and wings that went back into their place, I kind of started to realise the bird is in shock. I take the bird in the house and get it straight into a cage, move away and hide in corner, the bird starts to move slightly and stretch his neck up as if it would be alerted. Slightly is start getting all up in a normal position and soon slowly getting back to normal. An hour later the bird was drinking water and eating all the seeds it could find. This bird turned out to be Norman, an old patient of mine from many months ago that had canker and I treated him for it, after that he also showed symptoms of PMV and he was all dizzy and acting odd. But slowly he got better and after many weeks I let him go and so he went back to his flock but still paid me visits so he can get little treats from me. So this is Norman getting his necks saved again, one luck bird and he is such a pretty boy I do love this bird. Now he is going to stay with me for 10 days or so and I am giving him some antibiotics just in case the hawk inured him, though there is no obvious sign of injury on him.. one luck guy.


After what happened with the hawk and Norman my poor little Piggi was still out there on the loose and I watched the skies all day for him to come back and worring that hawk could get him. The night came and so did the morning. And this morning I was incredibly lucky to have Piggi coming back home. I was watching outside since early morning so I don’t miss him if he comes back and he is all disorientated. I left the aviary door open for him to come back. At a point a flock of pigeons arrived but still no Piggi among them. I go into the kitchen to look for something and when I look back at the aviary there he is Piggi in all his glory, safe and sound perching on his favourite spot in the aviary. And so I go and close the door to the aviary, say hello to him and he salute some back with coo dancing and he eating seeds out of my hand. I had for him many peanuts ready as I know he loves them and he sure did ate them all. What adventures did he had only him knows. Me and my husband wore so worried because of that hawk that couldn’t find a worst time to visit my garden. Tipsey is happy to have Piggi back too. Happy ending!

On top of that I found a bird with an inured foot that I am treating now with antibiotics. The bird is getting better luckily. I am sure that hawk had something to do with it.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

OMGosh! Christina,

Tell Piggi not to dare do that again, my heart was in my mouth reading that story incase he hadn't come back.

You must have been so worried all that time he was gone, it's like one of the family missing. It was probably the only way you would ever have had the nerve to let him try freedom, I bet he wished he hadn't gone after a few hours too. It's amazing that he came back and popped in the aviary while you weren't looking, as if he knew he'd been a naughty boy!

Now he knows where he's well off, no peanuts to hand out in the big bad world aye Piggi ! 

It was also a good way for Tipsey to realise that Piggi's not so bad after all, better a mate like Piggi than no mate at all. 

Norman obviously has a slight disadvantage in the wild from whatever was wrong with him a while ago, that'll make it hard for you to see him go again. I wonder how many lives a pigeon has compared to a cat. Lucky he has you watching out for him.
It's hard to see a pigeon caught by a hawk, I had one coming to my garden for a while and he caught a Woodie even though they weren't much different in size.
Every so often if I'm in the shed with the pigeons, I see them all look up in the sky at the same time, and sure enough the hawk is circling up high, they know it's there. It still spooks them even though they're safe inside.

That was a good ending and let's hope Piggi doesn't try that stunt again. If he had a lady he might not want to go as quickly. I really wish I could find one for you.
There's only one at the 'sanctuary' who's been there for a long time, but there is a new flighthless male in now and they have teamed up, she booted the Woodie out that she flirted with before when they were on their own. Fickle lady.

Thanks for that story, let's hope you don't have too many more like that to tell.

Love to you all,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Cristina,

I wouldn't let Norman fly free while the hawk is around.

If it keeps visiting your garden then maybe you could consider what Lesley in Salford did (although other members don't like this, they think it might attract the hawk back!). After a hawk caught a pigeon in her garden she bought some frozen chicken drumsticks, defrosted one and offered it to the hawk..he took it and comes back for more drumsticks but has never taken another bird. Worth a try, anyway. My view is that if the drumstick attaracts the hawk back, he will choose the drumstick over the 1 in 10 chance of catching a pigeon. Maybe it is wrong to encourage a wild bird of prey to abandon the hunt in favour of easy pickings, but I see it as being of mutual benefit to the hawk and the pigeons in this case.

You might also consider giving the pigeons cover to eat under so that the hawk cannot see them from above.

Sparrowhawks miss their prey nine times out of ten, but when going for pigeons they will target the bird that stands out, by colour or by behaviour. If Norman shows any abnormality in his escape or flight the hawk will recognise him as a wounded bird and focus on him. 

Cynthia


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Cynthia, “Sparrowhawks miss their prey nine times out of ten” Bloody hell! I think Norman was the colour that stood out. There wore some red pigeons present at the time but they must mix so well with the red stone on the floor and poor Norman he is kind of grey looking. I hope the hawk does not have a very good memory and remembers it attacked Specky and Norman, I don’t want him to focus on them because they had an incident going before. I am not planning to let go to Norman or Specky any time soon while that hawk is around. I hope he goes away! Is so hard to tell as he is such a smooth operator. I know Norman hangs around at the lake with the other pigeons usually but lately not many people went there to feed the birds so Norman must of decided to pay me more often visits. Not a very hawk friendly place there with all those trees around. 
I will introduce at a point Specky to Norman for company, maybe they will hang around together at the lake in the future. Actually I might also decide to keep Norman, you never know, see haw it goes.

Hi Janet, what a nerve this small hawks have going for birds almost their size!
I am quite sure Piggi sat there in the cold over nigh starving, thirsty, scarred feeling really sorry for himself lol. It must have been so good to be back to his peanuts, he was eating them so fast lol.
I am sure Piggi will get a mate one day.
Tipseyman is doing well though I am really worried for him. I let him in the garden while I watch him interacting with other pigeons. Now it makes me all paranoid that that hawk could take him from right in front of my eyes. The hawk is really fast and quiet. But I won’t let that put me off , I know Tipsey enjoys to talk closely to other bids , I will just have to watch him more closely even though that gets them a bit shy seeing me to close.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Piggi and Tipsey are both doing very well, always up to having fun!

Bellow are some photos of Tipsey playing in the snow this winter with the outside garden pigeons, the cold snow did not let him down and he cooed and displayed proudly to anyone willing to put up with him. In the past the outside pigeons used to not be so nice to Tisey, they used to peck him and chase him away but now is all changed and Tipsey is accepted in their flock.


There are also some photos of Tipsey and Piggi after I have gave them a bath a few weeks ago. They wore very dusty and they refused to wash so I had to take matter in my own hands. Tipsey was not bothered by the shower and even started grooming while water was falling on him, one easy going pigeon. On the other hand Piggi protested but I managed quickly with a damp cloth to put some water with a bit of vinegar added on his feathers. While they wore drying out in the warmth of the living room they still wanted to fight one another so I have to keep an eye on them. One thing about Tipsey is that he is one smart pigeon, as you can see from the photo he knows very well where heating is coming from lol



Tipsey in the snow




















Piggi wet, his feather felt much more nicer and look shiner after.










Tipsey is such a sweetheart, all winter while he was in the warmth tried to have a bath in the drinkig bowl but I had to wash him better and especiialy underneath his wing


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for a lovely update, Cristina!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina, Thanks for letting me know about the new post, it's lovely to see how Tipsey is doing now.

Boy what a handsome man he is, I'd forgotten just how gorgeous his colouring was. Mind you Piggie is the same, they are so alike, it's wierd how that happened as you don't see that many ferals with their colouring on a day to day basis.

It's wonderful to see him experiencing all these new things aswell. Snow is a first for him. I'm glad the locals have started to be a bit kinder to him, he does try so hard to chat them up.

I'm going to take a picture of him to the 'sanctuary' tomorrow, so they can see what love and care can do. They still remember Tipsey when I mention him. He was well known as he just couldn't stand up at all when he first came. I'm so so glad I took him away as he would have been PTS by now.

I love that picture by the radiator, he's well used to his home comforts now !!!  A far cry from the days of being left lying on his side, caked in poo.

Piggie looks quite confused by this bathing business, 'oh, the indignanty of it all'. 

It's great to hear about them and see how they're doing,

Love to you all,

Janet x


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Today is a very sad day as our lovely Tipsey passed away suddenly, we never expected this now. He was dearly loved by us both and he leaving left us feeling very empty. This bird was so amazing and the time he spent with us is always going to be treasured forever.
Once I was talking to a friend about reincarnation. Once I had 2 ginger hamsters and always is the past I attracted male animals similar. She believed that they always come back to me in different forms. The departure felt irreplaceable, is never going to be another bird like Tipsey. 
I just can’t believe he is gone; he was such a happy bird and became so tame. We did not expected this so soon One moment he was doing well and the next he was gone without any warning.


Fly free Tipsey, rest in peace.

For those who don’t know and reads this Tipsey was the one with the bad wing!

Soon I am getting a female bird for Piggi from Janet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your post about Tipsey's passing came as quite a shock, Chriss!!

I am SO SORRY. I do know Tipsey had a wonderful life with you and now flies free over the Rainbow Bridge!

Tipsey will always have a place in your heart and memories!

Sending LOVING COMFORTING THOUGHTS WITH HUGS at this sad time...

Shi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, that is so sad! He was a lovely pigeon and you gave him a wonderful life. Without you and Janet he would have had a much, much shorter life and a miserable one at that.

He was a lucky pigeon and I know that you will miss him terribly. 

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I've been talking to Christina on email but I do want to say on here a big thank you to her for the wonderful life she gave Tipsey.

When I found him he had been left lying on his back for two days and had scratched his wing raw in his attempts to get up. He was starving too, and all they were going to do was wring his neck. He wanted to live. Christina offered him a home, (we thought he was a girl), but they still made him part of their lives along with Piggie, and he couldn't have been happier or had a better or more active life. He overcame his disability and I've loved hearing about all his antics, running around chasing all the ladies who visited his garden.
I can't believe he's gone, but if you believe in re-incarnation, then I know you'll see him again one day, just watch for the signs, he'll let you know when he's around.

He turned into a wonderful character, and that was all thanks to the love and time Christina and John gave him. He was indeed a lucky bird.

Now his wing is healed and he's flying free.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Janet,

I wanted to tell a few more stories about him.

About a month ago Piggi figure it out that if he drags his toy near the net aviary he can get Tipsey really worked up. At first I thought “ nahh Piggi can’t be that smart, I mean come on!” Well boy I was wrong! I moved Piggis toy away from the net that keeps them apart about 4 times and soon after it was right back in the same spot. What I witnessed was unbelievable: Tipsey was attacking Piggis toy, while Tipsey was attacking Piggis toy Piggi was pecking Tipsey head, even plucking off some feathers off his neck. I was like OMG!!!!!!! Well I had to leave Piggi toy-less, served him right! I know this sounds really bad what Piggi did but I could never stay upset at Piggi because well… he is too cute, you got to admire his smart brain. No worries, as soon after in the nice sunny day they wore both cuddle up in the sunshine trough the net into one another like best buddies. You see they had a really strange love – hate relationship like and I had to accept tit. Deep down inside was love and companionship between them.

Last week I cleaned the aviary and all this time Tipsey was around me being very cocky and grouting at me, he was not approving of me doing so and going trough his sticks he gathered from all over the garden. I normally take him up stairs in the house while I do the work in the aviary but was such a nice day I though he can stick around. Oh boy he was revolted of my actions. Once I finished he and put his rock there he went straight at it and sat on it very proudly and doing really dominant coos lol It was like I was a big intruder and he won some big fight lol. Oh and the peanuts after I gave him made him forgot I what I have done there. He gathered other sticks and weeds and rearranged his place again, that was fun seeing him busier then ever.

Last Tuesday was a really fun day that sticks in my mind in particular. While I was walking Tipsey in the morning trough the garden he found this really big slug. He found slugs before but this thing was about the size of a finger and rather active. Tipsey threw the slug around like nothing on earth, he as peaking him and throwing the slug in the air, he done so about 5 times. I was not sure how to react to such a sight. I wanted to stop him but he was so much into it that I did not wanted to ruin it. In the end Tipsey started to grunt at the slug and looked so startled lol was so funny, he was coming near the slug and doing loads of grunts, the poor slug was moving and Tipsey backed off eventually and walked away in the opposite direction.

In the same day Piggi was upstairs, you see I take him in over the night and get him back in the aviary in the morning because he coos so much early morning right under our window at about 5 in the morning. Anyway Piggi was upstairs and I was putting fresh water for both of them. I went back and forward and done first Tipsey water first and then after went to open Piggis part of the aviary to get him fresh seeds and water too. Tipsey went deliberately went past me straight into Piggis side of the aviary. I tried to get Tipsey out but he did not wanted to hear anything about it so I though “ just let him have his way” So I sat on the bench and left the aviary door wide open and watched Tipsey going trough Piggis stuff. What he’s done there really surprised me: first he walked around curiously pecking at everything gently and curiously, then he ate Piggis seeds from Piggis bowl, not just normal eating he ate with such an appetite I mean he ate all the seeds and it was quite a handful, he even ate the peas, and Tipsey never eats peas lol. I never sow Tipsey eating so much since I had him, he always ate very little and often but this time Tipsey’s crop was absolutely full of seeds. After he finished most of the seeds he elegantly dinked from Piggis water pot and as a desert went for his grit too. Then he walked around a bit more trough the aviary, had a few mouthfuls of the remaining seeds and cooed off trough Piggis door right back to his side of the aviary and sat proudly on his rock. I guess food tastes better when is stolen. Oh yeah he got revenge on Piggi and he was proud of it, I could see a cheeky smile of his pigeon face lol.

Tipsey was always up to something and he was so entertaining. I am going to miss moment like that so much. He was my garden pigeon as I called him, because he always walked trough the garden happily and that was his special thing he enjoyed. I don’t think I would of noticed small things like the worms that lurk around or the ants, butterflies or bumble bees and how the whole thing works together when you leave things grow around.

I can’t believe he is gone, but as Janet says he flies free now and has a good wing.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet,

I wanted to tell a few more stories about Tipsey.

About a month ago Piggi figure it out that if he drags his toy near the net aviary he can get Tipsey really worked up. At first I thought “ nahh Piggi can’t be that smart, I mean come on!” Well boy I was wrong! I moved Piggis toy away from the net that keeps them apart about 4 times and soon after it was right back in the same spot. What I witnessed was unbelievable: Tipsey was attacking Piggis toy, while Tipsey was attacking Piggis toy Piggi was pecking Tipsey head, even plucking off some feathers off his neck. I was like OMG!!!!!!! Well I had to leave Piggi toy-less, served him right! I know this sounds really bad what Piggi did but I could never stay upset at Piggi because well… he is too cute, you got to admire his smart brain. No worries, as soon after in the nice sunny day they wore both cuddle up in the sunshine trough the net into one another like best buddies. You see they had a really strange love – hate relationship like and I had to accept tit. Deep down inside was love and companionship between them.

Last week I cleaned the aviary and all this time Tipsey was around me being very cocky and grouting at me, he was not approving of me doing so and going trough his sticks he gathered from all over the garden. I normally take him up stairs in the house while I do the work in the aviary but was such a nice day I though he can stick around. Oh boy he was revolted of my actions. Once I finished he and put his rock there he went straight at it and sat on it very proudly and doing really dominant coos lol It was like I was a big intruder and he won some big fight lol. Oh and the peanuts after I gave him made him forgot I what I have done there. He gathered other sticks and weeds and rearranged his place again, that was fun seeing him busier then ever.

Last Tuesday was a really fun day that sticks in my mind in particular. While I was walking Tipsey in the morning trough the garden he found this really big slug. He found slugs before but this thing was about the size of a finger and rather active. Tipsey threw the slug around like nothing on earth, he as peaking him and throwing the slug in the air, he done so about 5 times. I was not sure how to react to such a sight. I wanted to stop him but he was so much into it that I did not wanted to ruin it. In the end Tipsey started to grunt at the slug and looked so startled lol was so funny, he was coming near the slug and doing loads of grunts, the poor slug was moving and Tipsey backed off eventually and walked away in the opposite direction.

In the same day Piggi was upstairs, you see I take him in over the night and get him back in the aviary in the morning because he coos so much early morning right under our window at about 5 in the morning. Anyway Piggi was upstairs and I was putting fresh water for both of them. I went back and forward and done first Tipsey water first and then after went to open Piggis part of the aviary to get him fresh seeds and water too. Tipsey went deliberately went past me straight into Piggis side of the aviary. I tried to get Tipsey out but he did not wanted to hear anything about it so I though “ just let him have his way” So I sat on the bench and left the aviary door wide open and watched Tipsey going trough Piggis stuff. What he’s done there really surprised me: first he walked around curiously pecking at everything gently and curiously, then he ate Piggis seeds from Piggis bowl, not just normal eating he ate with such an appetite I mean he ate all the seeds and it was quite a handful, he even ate the peas, and Tipsey never eats peas lol. I never sow Tipsey eating so much since I had him, he always ate very little and often but this time Tipsey’s crop was absolutely full of seeds. After he finished most of the seeds he elegantly dinked from Piggis water pot and as a desert went for his grit too. Then he walked around a bit more trough the aviary, had a few mouthfuls of the remaining seeds and cooed off trough Piggis door right back to his side of the aviary and sat proudly on his rock. I guess food tastes better when is stolen. Oh yeah he got revenge on Piggi and he was proud of it, I could see a cheeky smile of his pigeon face lol.

Tipsey was always up to something and he was so entertaining. I am going to miss moment like that so much. He was my garden pigeon as I called him, because he always walked trough the garden happily and that was his special thing he enjoyed. I don’t think I would of noticed small things like the worms that lurk around or the ants, butterflies or bumble bees and how the whole thing works together when you leave things grow around.

I can’t believe he is gone, but as Janet says he flies free now and has a good wing.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Those are great memories, They made me laugh. Funny how they were always looking to get one over each other, but good friends underneath it all. I've just been watching a video I have of Tipsey in the garden and bathing in my small waterfall. He sure liked to keep himself looking good. Such a poser.
I've had a very sentimental evening, reading through his story again.
I'm so glad you decided to create this journal. It sits as a fitting tribute to a great pet and feathered friend.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I got some major updates: we have a girl for Piggi and her name is Boo, we just got her today from Janet. Boo is one pretty lady and quite a grunter.

For now she is upstairs in a spare room but she has not meet Piggi yet.

We have opened the box for here too her upstairs and let her in there with the box open. Outside the box in the room there are seeds, fresh water plus peanuts. Within10 minutes she was out of the box eating the seeds lol. Right now the light is fading off outside and so is in her room and she sits on top of the box perched.
I think we going to sneak Piggi in the room tonight in the dark so they wake up tomorrow together. But one thing Piggi is going to be locked in a cage, you never know what the reaction tomorrow morning is going to so be better safe then sorry.

I will keep up to date on how the things are going, this is very exciting times.

Picture of her just out of the box bellow, she is one brave girl.

For those who do not know about Boo she does not fly but that is ok as I am going to let her walk among my garden pigeons, she is going to have great time. While for Piggi there is some occasional freedom out there planned for the future, so he can go sky high, one he settles in with Boo hopefully.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Piggi is going to have a big surprise 

Hope that they like each other and want to settle together.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Chriss,

That is so weird seeing her coming out of that box I sent her off in today.
It was hard putting her in there and saying goodbye, but I told her she would be one of the most spoilt pigeons in the world from now on, so she grunted and got in !!
Before I put her in the box, I let her give Poly one last kiss, he replied with a peck on her head.
I really hope she and Piggi hit it off as she's had such a hard time losing any mate she had at the sanctuary, and then falling for the three timing Poly here.
She deserves a mate of her own that she can settle down with. Piggi also deserves a mate and so they were sort of made for each other.

I look forward to hearing their love story. 

Good luck Boo.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

This is certainly cliff hanger!! 

HOPING FOR ALL THE BEST! 

Of course, ALL of us are going to be sitting on pins and needles...waiting...to...see...what...happens! 

ALL THE BEST TO BOTH WITH LOVING HUG AND SCRITCHES

Shi and Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I took Piggi up tonight and he sow Boo. First I put him in his cage, he took a few peanuts from my hand, I move daway for a while he looked very confused, said nothing for a while even though he noticed her. You would think he made the first step but no, she came down from the top of her box in a short while. She was so curious and approached near his cage. She almost fluffed herself up and tried to do some dancing but she did not continued she just sat there looking at him and then Piggi started doing some hell of display, I mean puffing and dancing the whole shebang. She watch him for a while and probably thought” what a Gay Lord”. They did that for a bout 10 mins I am sure it would of go on for hours but we closed the light and let them go to sleep. Of course Piggi still coos in the pitch darkness of his room.

I would say they are interested in one another very much, defiantly no hostile behaviour among them. First impression good.



Bellow see for yourself how curios she is about him dancing, she likes to watch him


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I bet that turns out to be love at first sight!

Cynthia


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I hope so, they make a pretty couple


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I just spotted this picture. I find it hard to believe she's there now.

She was certainly never backwards about coming forwards. Not that I want to gossip about her behaviour, but..... she would brazenly fan out her tail to Poly and then rush at him and actually push her way onto the nest he was sitting on, quite a pushy lady, so Piggi watch out !!

A good start anyway.

x


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, Piggi need a strong confident hen to rule him with an iron beak lol


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Sounds good! 

Could this be the love story of the year?...


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Today has been a lot of cooing going on and they still wore separated. At a point I did not know who coos what anymore. Every time I checked on them she was sitting really close to his cage and he was right at the back of it, he is shy or something lol. A few hours ago I took them both to the aviary so they are not separated anymore. Funny thing is that Piggi went into the dark shed and he coos, she goes in the shed sometimes see what’s the coos are about but comes out quickly, is quite funny, I don’t know what is going in there as Piggi won’t come out yet but defiantly no fighting.

Oh and by the way when I tried to catch Boo today to take her to the avwairy I got to say she is one fast bird. She is comfortable if you sit at close distance to her but try to catch her and thing change.

Just a quick update, after I finished writing this I just caught them in the she cuddle up. He was sitting down and she was stand up over him lol


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, she's not pining for Poly that's for sure! 

My place seemed very quiet today as she's the main one doing all the grunting usually when I go in.

It's great they're not worried about each other, and there's no fighting. Looks like Boo's the one whose having to do the 'courting'. For all his displaying when he was on his own, turns out Piggi is a shy boy at heart, bless..

Keep us updated on their progress, this is good.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet,

I just went to look at them again and they wore cuddles up. But Piggi got frighten and went off the shed and she fallowed him all over the aviary. When he went back to the shed she was right after him. I don’t think she is letting him out of sight and he has no choice anyway. 
Piggi is acting all weird is so funny, he is a changed pigeon now


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

"Polly who?" hahah that is what she is thinking


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like Piggi is a little confused about how to act 

"Oh dear! A pushy hen ... hmm, bet she's just after my peanuts!"

John


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Not only after his peanuts but his aviary too haha, she like a guy who owns his own place. Piggi should know better about hens that want his peanuts, they come at the aviary everyday flirting with him but he never learns


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

chriss80 said:


> "Polly who?" hahah that is what she is thinking


LOL. She's saying now I have a man of my own !!

Just tell her maybe she should play a bit hard to get, seems like Piggi is a bit overawed by her behaviour!!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Wow I just wanted to say that love is in the air for Boo and Piggi. She gave him yesterday 2 eggs and they take turn in sitting on them. I will ruin their fun though soon and take their eggs away, I am thinking to boil them and put them back in for a while lol
I still don’t know what they are up to as they stay in the dark shed most of the time where I can’t see any of the lovely dovey cuddles and stuff lol . They are really shy.

Oh and one brilliant thing, Piggi is not making so much noise anymore. He is such a quiet and happy pigeon lol

These pigeons are two happy bunnies now. I am really happy it all worked out.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a great outcome, they were meant for each other.

Piggi must feel so happy now he has his own lady at last, and Boo doesn't have to compete with any others for his affections. I'm so happy for them.

You're going to feel such a heal boiling those eggs!!  but won't they have fun making some more!!!!  

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

A few updates from the aviary life in pictures:


Boo's eggs have been replaced with kinder eggs, even though they look nothing like pigeon eggs she is happy to sit on them lol.









This is the happy couple enjoying an romantic dinner. Note how no one like the yellow corn seeds 









And Francesco the latest addition to the aviary. This guy was saved and treated but he can not fly for unknown reasons. he is one charming man as we can see from the pictures he convinced some feral pigeons to come sit close to the aviary and groom some feathers along already. Sadly he does not get along with Piggi and he is separated for now, perhaps some extra ladies in the aviary in the future will distract them from having a fight.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh Boo looks so calm and content. I think it's hilarious that she's sitting on Kinder Surprise eggs. She would be surprised if she could see what was inside them !

Has she got a bit tamer now? she was such a grunter when she was here.

Francesco knows how to attract some attention. Hope he finds a nice lady soon and maybe then he'll be a bit friendlier to poor Piggi.

Great pictures again.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, 

Boo has gotten a bit tamer but still grunts lot. She comes and eats peanuts from my hand sometimes but she is a very cautioned bird. When I sit in the aviary and chat to Piggis she comes out to see what is the fuss all about, she is so curious and funny the way she looks up with great care.

When I take her out in the garden I really got to have my eyes on her, she can jump her way up and climb to high placed in the garden and I am afraid she is going to get over the fence or something, she can be really smart at times so I had to move some things away just in case.

Just got to say that Francesco is the oddest male I have ever, he dose not display that much as other male pigeons tend do. Otherwise he is very happy preening in the sun and seeing other birds. I think he is just a very young bird still.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I just picked up a new bird off the streets, was sitting in the middle of the road looking very confuse, I think it just got hit by a car. I went out to pick it up but ran into someone garden, we called this person at the door and a very nice girl let us in the garden to catch the bird. We catch the bird brought it home. Is a very alert bird and ate well, most certainly a racer with number stamped on the wing and legs number banned, has a hurt wing and ca not fly but on the positive side I do not feel any broken bones. Monday I am taking the bird to the vet. This gorgeous racer will have to join my aviary flock if it does not gets well. I hope is a girl as is room in my aviary. I don’t know what to do if is another boy though. As far as I understand they race the males

I talked to someone here and I am also adopting a girl for Francesco, can’t wait


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have you taken a racing pigeon to this vet before? I only ask because I know of a vet down this way who would not deal with one until the owner had been contacted and asked what he wished the vet to do with the bird. I don't think it was a good outcome.

John


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi John thank you for telling me this I am calling the owner tomorrow and see what is what, one of those thing that has to be done I guess.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I had one hell of a day today at vet. The vet had an strange accent I have an strange accent and I don’t think our accents got along. We wore both from different Latino countries, I think we would have had more success in understand echo hers if we both spoke in our own languages rather then English. So anyway he was trying to convince me to leave the bird over night there and I did not wanted, from what I gather he wanted it put to sleep. I eventually managed to explain I keep disable pigeons and I am not having this bird put to sleep.

Now the diagnosis is that this bird has a broken wing and it will never fly again and that is for sure.
I was given some Baytril to treat the racer for 10 days now.

The joint of the wing has gotten inflamated a bit from Saturday until today Monday. When I first found the bird the wound looked new so I assume now is just his wing reacting to the trauma of the accident. Hopefully it will go away quick.


wildlife-rescue is the person I offered to adopt a bird or 2 from for Francesco. For those who do not know there was a post about rehoming disable pigeons for adoption because they wore too over crowded. I just received an email tonight with great news that a place in Sutton has offered to take all the disable ones both now and the future from there. This made my entire day happy.

At the moment I am still confused on weather my new rescue the racer is a male of female. Or how will he get along with my birds in the aviary. Or if I need any females and how many to keep all my pigeons happy in the aviary. I just have to wait and see.

Pigeons stuff are complicated.

On a really positive side my husband just got his PHD, that is very good news as he studied for years very hard for it. Also he wants another job a better one, and that means we will have to move also. That is a great thing as we can actually find a place where we do not have neighbours living in such close proximity to us that can be bothered by pigeons. We both desire to keep more pigeons and extend out flock, especially with unrealisable ones.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's great that you managed to keep this poor ol' racer !

And congratulations to your other half on his achievement 

I think our ex-racers are lovely birds - those we have settled right into retirement from racing very quickly. Most of them are very good tempered, too.

John


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Some updated from the aviary:

Weather has cooled off finally so I have been locking Piggi and Boo in the shed for a couple of hours ( they would of sat there anyway on the eggs and him watching over) daily to allow Francesco out of his cage in the aviary and what a surprise I had: Francesco can fly, and he is pretty good at it, very gracious and precise in moving around perches, I think he has spend time watching Piggi doing that. I know he exercised his wings daily in the cage but you should see him going up in the air 2 meters high in the aviary just like a pro.
Sadly I am not entirely sure about Francesco’s wing, I think I caught a glimpse of the wing being a bit droopy on a couple occasions.
He is fling around a lot and exercising his wings a lot. 
I am thinking that Francesco might of not had muscles developed for flying, as the vet said the wing was already healed before we found him from whatever injury he sustained and lived on the ground for a long time in the city.

Piggi is big, strong and mean, poor Francesco even though he has put on weigh he is just a tiny framed bird, short wings, legs, face. Piggi intimidates Francesco a lot, lucky they are separated. Every time poor Francesco makes a move Piggi is there war dancing or and trying to attach trough the bars. I see Piggi perched on top of Francesco’s cage looking at him like an eagle, waiting to make a move.

I can’t believe how bad Piggi can be, but also smart and cute in the same time lol but so is Francesco, my husband is very much attached to our new Francesco .

The racer situation is the same, the antibiotic treatment goes on and hope it will soon show results. I must say what an well educated bid this is: he does not go trough seeds eating only the nice fat ones, this bird eats in equal measure all his seeds away. I think John D is soo right. But the question is, will our racer catch some bad manners from Piggi and Boo on the long run ???? Those 2 all they know is peanuts, hemps seeds and sunflower seeds to eat. I used to put some vegetables around and protein meat but since no one ever wanted them I gave up lol


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Long time have not been here but have been busy . I have been having some pigeons patients with canker that needed some serious fatten up after they have gone better. 

My lovely little darling Francesco and the Racer, have both turned out to be males. Now that would not be so bad but they coo every day all day in the aviary, oh and in the night too which will cause trouble on the long run with the neighbours. Now I don’t want to point fingers but Francesco is one big trouble maker, he even starts cooing when he hears my neighbours dog. Oh yes and the dog does bark in the night time too, has a week bladder and necessitates night time walks outside the house. That dog is probably of such a pure breed of dog that probably all his type of dogs are closed related cousins if you know what I mean.

Here you can see Francesco right and Piggi left in a forced embrace lol.










This is the racer, this guy likes to fallow people around the house, is just a curious pigeon. Because he can not fly he can go for garden walks. 









With Francesco has been an attempt of realising him but he came straight back to the aviary. I am honestly glad to see he is not unhappy in the aviary. His wing is not in a perfect condition to fly. If he tyards himself out flying he starts having a droopy wing. It took us a while to realise that.

Francesco and The Racer shared half of the aviary for a short time, that is until Francesco pecked the Racer’s eye. The racer is well but poor little guy had to be separated. Francesco can fly up at its own convenience and hides high up on the perches when the Racer stands no chance and has no ware to hide because he can not fly.

Boo and Piggi will attack anyone and refuse to make peace with any pigeon.
At the moment I am spot cleaning the spare room in the house where the pigeons with canker have been so one or 2 of them can have loads of space in there to go nuts as much as they want to.

I defiantly need some females. I just don’t know what the coo’s situation will be there. Piggi and Boo all alone in the aviary they never made any noise, just nice pigeons taking turns sitting on the eggs ( or should I say Kinder fake eggs shhhhh I don‘t think they ever noticed. Seriously those Kinder plastic eggs look nothing like pigeon eggs haha).


The racer has fatten up a lot and I must acknowledge his good eating habits. This guy does not like peanuts, OMG a pigeon who does not care for peanuts!!! In fact the lovely racer has good balanced meals without eating the nice seeds first and leaving out the boring ones. He will just eat a good healthy selection of everything. Lets hope Piiggi and Boo don’t give him any ideas on the long run.

I would of expected Francesco to fatten up a lot too but it seems to keep it’s figure, is not like he is skinny. Just in case I have dewormed him with Avicas thought I think I will be looking for another wormer out there for tapeworm especially.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the update. You have all my sympathy with the cooing, my toes curl during the summer when I hear the aviary come awake at daybreak...but the real problem here is the collared dove, Jack...he makes a louder noise than all the pigeons put together and he is sooo persistent: United!!!!! UNITED! UNITED!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Cynthia

LOL such a tiny bird is making so much noise in unbelievable. I would surely not expect that from a dove!

At the moment everyone goes inside the house at night and sleep in a box. When I had Piggi and Tipsey sharing each a half the aviary, there was never an issue with the cooing. Piggi never cooed in his life in the aviary at night but it does it now, I think this guys teach one another stuff and contemplate up to no good.

These guys coo mostly at sunset and sunrise. When the cats come in the middle of the night in the garden they trigger the automatic light to come on and the pigeons will coo at the cat. Now I would expect this from Piggi as he perhaps lost his touch with his wildness but Francesco and the Racer, come on!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If I have to shine a torch into the shed after dark my pigeons immediately start to coo...they must have an internal switch that is activated by any kind of light.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

I've just been catching up with all your news. I must have missed a couple of threads a while back. ( I had started an email message to you a couple of days ago but hadn't finished it yet, so you've answered a lot of my questions).

I was wondering if you'd had any females from the rescue place but can see you've had your hands full. I'm pleased Francesco is doing so well now. No name for the racer yet then?

I cringe some days when I can hear Poly and Bonnie cooing down the garden. They live right next to my neighbour's fence and as we're not supposed to keep birds, I do worry in case she hears them and cottons on as to why I spend so much time in my potting shed. If she can see my garden she'd know I'm not doing a lot of gardening!!!

So these two are 'keepers' then? Maybe a hen might quieten them down although even Roly and Snowy, (hens), still make cooing sounds when trying to get Poly's attention.

They've been a bit quieter this last week as I discovered to my horror two Oops babies, and they've stayed away from the nest area since these hatched. I thought I'd been so careful swapping eggs for dummies. Seems Poly and Bandy carried on and laid two eggs while the dummies were still in the nest. I didn't find the babies until they were about 5 days old, they're now about 10 days. 
So beware!! 

I'll post some pictures in a new album soon. I think they're going look quite interesting as parents are a homer and a roller.

Keep an eye on your Kinders !!!!!!!!!

Janet

ps. I love that picture of Piggi and Francesco,, Piggi looks very threatening !


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

OMG Janet you have got some squeakers lol no way I I am so loving the pictures, those little guys look soooo cute Congratulation to the new parents!
I do keep an really close eye on the eggs. I used to not clean the nest properly when I was doing the aviary thinking I am going to spook them out of the nest but they do not give up on their nest if I clean it as long as I put some new twigs back in there and the Kinder eggs is like nothing ever happened. Oh they do keep the nest area spotless clean this pigeons but I still throw away their old twigs every week, in this country things can get mouldy I notice.

I just finishes cleaning that room and finally installed the Racer in there on the floor he looks, a bit confused now sitting there lol. I still have to throw away some old furniture though. We are just calling him The Racer as is easy and fitting, I know this guy deserves a name he is such an handsome pigeon I might think of something else one day.

Piggi and Boo have got themselves nicknamed “ The Nasties” by my husband haha that is because they are really nasty to the new incomers both of the in equal mesure but what can you do? They look sooooo cute together. When I got to the aviary because Boo is a bit of a rebel when it comes to catching her Piggi throws himself in front of her to protect her every time, now how cute is that?

Today I am emailing the lady with the pigeons and prey she still has 2 hens for me. This guys need some serious company.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Well I certainly got a real shock and still hope it was all a bad dream when I go down every day. ( Haven't dared tell hubbie).

How does John get on with his allergy nowadays if you have a bird inside the house?

Boo and Piggi sound very much like Danny and Baby, ( my bonded feral hens). I find they stick very close together, in fact all three ferals are the more spooky of my bunch and don't mix aswell as the banded birds. I think they influence the others and that's why none of them have got very tame with me.
Since the babies arrived though Bandy is so desperate to get the watercress off me when I go to feed now she actually took it from my hand for the first time today. It must some sort of need she has for the greens while they're feeding the babies as she and Poly hassle me like mad until I give the greens to them now, where as before they would just wait until I put them down. I even hid the packet behind a bin while I cleaned today and they both squeazed through a small gap to try and get it first. Weird bahaviour!! 

Well I hope you can get some hen friends for your lonely males, keep us posted.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

LOL Janet, your husband won’t even notice. Can he count pigeons? Counting pigeons can be trick, they keep moving oh and they grow fast too lol

John has no problem with his allergy nowadays, he is always in very short contact with the pigeons and I am the only one cleaning the pigeons room and aviary all the time so is no problem.

Those 2 girls are sticking together against all the prejudice.

Wow you pigeons seem to be into greens that sure is weird, maybe give them some vitamins. Try to bring them in some fresh cut grass oh or better some hay with the seeds on it I bet they would love that to play with and build nest. The seed hay Tipsey used to find it interesting and pecked at it. We still miss Tipsey a lot, such an unique character he was.

That reminds me I should try again giving them green vegetables, In the past the vedge always remained untouched maybe the newcomers can appreciate some greens. Something tells me that the Racer will.

I still have no news about possible hens, but no worries my boys are hopeful


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hello, still no reply from the person who has the pigeons yet.

At the moment I am having a huge problem with the males. The males are making far too much noise and there is no ware in the house where to keep them so we can’t hear them sadly. My husband goes to work so he need some quite time at night.. They coo one another off all the time continuously. Even in the middle of the night and they are very loud and persistent. I even tried to keep them in a box over night and yet they still coo.

Now Piggi and Boo are nice birds in the aviary and they don’t bother but I have end up to the conclusion I can not keep one of the males. 3 Males is just too much and they are going to coo no matter what together.

I know there are loads of pigeons out there but It would be ideal if someone could take Francesco and give me a hen for the Racer. The Racer could stay in the spare room and roam the floor with a female at his will, when they will make eggs they will be one busy couple.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I got some bad news about Boo, I have found some sort of tumour on one of her wings. The tumour is not very small either, I can’t believe I have not found it until recently it is so well hidden between her feathers is unbelievable. And last week I handled her everyday as I had to take her inside with Piggi overnight, I have not taken her this week in as she is just too shy and does not like being handled at all ,which is nothing new, so anyway Piggi had to spend the nights in the house all alone. For some reason Piggi is also been noisy in the aviary even though there I noone there to bother him so he need to coo at. Back to Boo I will be taking her next week to the vet, I might post some pictures and start a thread here first on the forum to have an idea what to expect. Luckily Boo is actually very happy as usual, she shown no sign of illness and she has been making eggs like usual.

Now I also have a very good news. Our darling little Francesco is actual a female after all …OMG I know!! I think she just did not liked the Racer to begin with that she keep attacking him, she also attacked Piggi and Boo, and not too mention the continuous cooing, war dancing around like a make every day lol. 

How did I found out eventually? Well I had Francesco in the same room as the racer for a while but separate. Francesco spent most of the time in the cage when (s)he was not in the aviary, the Racer being in the same room with Francesco cage they always were extremely aggressive to one another, I am talking war dancing at one another, being very territorial and not to mention trying to fight through the cage bars and pecking each others heads out… basically the same reaction as it would be if Piggi was in the cage near the Racer. I was cleaning Francesco’s room when I thought to let him fly all the way up on the furniture but instead Francesco came down. I was about to separate them as they were both dancing around one another looking all tough and macho but after 5 minutes the Racer did something very strange.. He just sat in the middle of the floor with his head down out of a sudden. I was stunned! Francesco was still war dancing and cooing loudly, fluffing her feathers and all that, but after a while it stopped and she changed strategy and calmed down, she was just walking around and over Francesco who was very submissive. Then I left them all alone in the room, I kept coming back to makes sure there is no fighting and later on the day they were kissing. So now they are all lovely dovey together. I hope they are not gay lol! I don’t think I could have been able to let Francesco go, as she is such a cute pigeon. Now Francesco will be called Francy as I initially intended.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry to learn that Boo has a problem but really enjoyed the rest of your update. Are you sure it is a tumor? Am thinking it might be a paratyphoid boil instead.

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

I'm so sorry to hear about Boo, I really hope it's something that can be treated, please keep me posted.

Well what a turnabout for you with Francesco, they just keep you guessing don't they.
So that's good news I hope, maybe they will quieten down for you now. If they do will you be able to put them outside?

My other male is always being attacked by the females, mind you he does ask for it sometimes. He's still young and just hasn't learnt how to woo the ladies!

I'll watch out to see if you start a new post for Boo, keeping my fingers crossed she's ok.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janaet, I have opened a post about Boo, check it out maybe you can tell or recognise something by the picture.

Yeah pigeons are full or surprises and they have keep so quite lately is unbelievable. I think most of the time wore just cooing for one another. Now that I know I have 2 females and 2 males I will try to make them share the aviary. I am putting them out in the aviary and let them establish their pecking order, of course I will be watching from the distance to make sure no one will be badly injured. This is going to be hard but I hope it will work. Fingers crossed


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Boo is doing fantastic. That tumour has fallen off the wing, for a while she was ill because of a small infection there but after Baytril she is 100%, is been a month now since it happened so is all clear.

Bellow a picture I took today, Boo and Piggi enjoying a share bowl of water to clean their feather in the sun. Left is beautiful Ruby ( also known as the Racer, which is a definitely a girl)









Now all the birds live in the aviary since about January, I would like to say peacefully but that is not the case, as Piggi is one mean bully as I will highlight in the bellow pictures. Poor Ruby and Francesco do not even have a nest, but Ruby as the smart girl she is once laid her eggs into Boo’s nest , so Boo was sitting on 4 eggs and did not though is anything suspicious about that haha. Now I keep putting boxed and perches strategically in the aviary maybe Ruby and Francesco can claim as their own, after all Piggi can’t watch every corner every time, can’t he ? Hopefully the situation is going to change.

See how Boo and Piggi cater all the newspapers and sticks they find onto their nest. 









Boo on her nest.Note the level of their reading material.









The evil eye of Piggi is watching Francesco (front), poor guy!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Piggi keeps an eye on Ruby (front) too. Ruby spend most of her time on that perch or else Piggi will throw an tantrum.









How do I make this guys get along? Ruby would like to have a nest too. I have put a small fence in the middle of the aviary and boxes on each side, that way Boo can’t jump over to chase Roby or Francesco, funnies thing happend: Piggi was one side of the fence sitting on the nest and Boo on the other side. 
Pigeon physiology is complicated!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking birds and one gets to read your newspaper too.. Thanks c.hert


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Yes Boo, that is where she gets her rebel nature, is all those newspapers hehe


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

What great pictures, lovely to see Boo again, and looking so well now. That is certainly good news about her lump coming away.

I've been thinking about your male problem, or rather Piggie's problem as I think it's all down to him being 'King Pin' for such a long time.

Mind you I have issues going on all the time and that's between the hens Bonnie Snowy and Roly. Bonnie gets the worst deal though as they all seem to pick on her and she can do nothing right.
Whatever she does is wrong. Roly is allowed by Bandy to sit with Poly when he's on the nest even though she's not his mate. Snowy now makes her own nest and sits on her eggs by herself on the floor below Poly. Now Bonnie has fallen for Poly's charms and gets pecked and pushed out by the other hens whenever she tries to have a moment with him.
She decided to take over Dannie and Babie's abandonded nest today but they shooed her out although they've already started a new nest and aren't using it any more.

I really need to find her a home ideally with some spare males so she can settle down with a mate of her own and do what she's desperate to do ! 

So you see, it isn't all sweetness and light with hens either. 

Luckily my Oops babies are all grown up and have paired up so are busy making nests now and no-one bothers them.

Would you be able to set up some sort of boxes or shelving on one wall a bit like in a racing loft so there are a few different places for the others to make a nest higher up as Boo has to stay at ground level now I assume as she can't fly.

Alternatively, if Boo was able to climb up off the ground to a nesting area off the floor Piggie might not be as possessive of the ground space. He might be protecting their nesting area so maybe sees the others as a threat when they get too near.

I have some set on various levels with ramps so the disabled ones can climb up. Boo used to manage those very well when she arrived here. She'd only lived on the ground at the 'sanctuary', but watched the others and soon got used to climbing up the ramps.

Piggie can't be in all the places at one time which might allow the others to set up a nest in peace out of the way.
I'll try to post you some pictures of how mine are arranged as I can't explain it very well.
All I did was buy some self assembly pine shelving units from a DIY store which I put up against the walls and then put some boxes on them to create some privacy with nest bowls in. The ramps were easy to make. I'll show you some pictures of those aswell.

Got to go up to Sheffield Sunday but will post some photos as soon as I can to see if we can sort out that bossy pair !! 

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

HI Janet,

Indeed Piggi has King Pin attitude lol.

Such a terrible thing this pecking order. Polly that swinger, he is always causing a stir lol. Tht guy must be in heaven there .
I do hope you find a home with males for that poor hen, is not fair getting pecked at.

While you are doing some photos don’t forget the ooups babies to photographs, I bet they grown into home handsome birds. 

I was hoping for ages that Boo is going to jump on the high nest I made for her, I even made sure she had bricks to get up there by jumping, Piggi called her up there for ages but no she would not, she made a nest underneath as you can see. So I removed things. I will pin some boxes on the walls now, lower and higher ground and see what happens.

Please post the pictures so I can see how is all arranged, maybe it gives me more ideas on what to do next.


Xxx Chris


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I've just got back from 'up north' and so will get some up to date pictures tomorrow.
I've found these older pictures of when I first put the shelves but am having trouble posting them at the moment. Will try again.

The 'babies' are so gorgeous I have to say. I'll have to get a new picture of them too. I may have some in my albums.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

These are three level shelf units and on the other side of the shed I have a six shelf unit.
I made the ramps myself from planks of wood and I just glued small strips of wood on to give the birds something to grip when they walk up. They all inter-connect so they can get around the whole area of the shed.
I've now got boxes in all the corners which aren't shown on this photo.
The babies have made their nest in the box underneath the ramp going up from the floor so they feel as if they're hidden and safe.

I'll get some better ones posted and try to show it better though.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Wow Janet that is some good work there. I will be attempting something similar soon, I will be staring with the shed where they sleep and nest first.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,
I took some new pictures today after I had a Spring Clean, (took me two days).
I can't get the whole place in one shot so have taken a few at different angles. Hope you can get an idea of what it's like from these if it's any help.

I put the taller unit on the back wall and just nailed three straight pieces of wood to the top and bottom shelf down the left side as you can see which makes a cosy corner for them, and I then put a nest box in these corners. They like hiding !
Roly likes to sit on the very top shelf even though she can't fly she likes to get up high. Bandy and Poly have a nest on the next shelf and then Snowy has her nest underneath them.
The good thing about these free standing shelves is I can move them to clean behind while they're still sitting on the nests !!

















I only put a three shelf unit next to it on the back wall as I already had two shelves attached to the wall. Dannie and Baby Charlie have two nest boxes on different floors that they alternate between when nesting. They like a change of view with each new set of eggs.
















The ramps take them over to the large window shelf that has their feeding station on aswell.

Janet


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I did not read the whole thread just the last few pictures and is this for disabled birds because it is a neat way to do it if it is...c.hert


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Part Two:

This is the window shelf where they feed, have their baths and sunbathe!!










Everyone likes the top attic shelf best.










and as promised a picture of my grown up Oops Babies.










Gorgeous or what !!!!

Janet


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes they are gorgeous and what a neat loft you have set up for them...c.hert


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi c.hert,

sorry I missed your question while I was busy posting these next pictures.

Yes it's for my disabled birds. I set it up so they could have plenty to do and could get around easily so they don't get bored living on just the ground level.

I have four that can't fly at all, one with only one eye that can fly but bumps into things and one PMV recovery as far as disabled birds go.

I also have three that can fly but one was found injured as a squeaker so has never lived in the wild, and then at Christmas I had two Oops Babies as I failed to spot that a pair were sitting on real eggs until too late. 

I have posted these pictures as Christina has a disabled bird called Boo that I re-homed with her and also has three other rescue birds, and she wanted some ideas as to how she could set things up as her birds aren't all getting along at the moment.
She started this thread a while ago when she took over the care of an injured bird I had called Tipsey. She had wanted a mate for her pigeon called Piggi and we thought Tipsey was a female. Unfortunately 'he' wasn't but he went on to live a fabulously happy life with her until he sadly passed away suddenly a short while ago.
So this is the next stage in Piggi's life story as he now has a real wife called Boo.

Hope this explains the reason for the pictures. 

Thank you for your interest.

Janet


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a wonderful summation for me as well as other pigeon-talk people and I got really interested when I saw the pictures and figured it must be for disabled birds. My summer project is enlarging my loft area to accomodate disabled birds and your pictures gave me some good ideas..Thank you..My you have your hands full but it gives one back so much in return--Thanks once again...c.hert


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My gang and I also HEARTILY AGREE!! BEAUTIFULLY DONE, AMYABLE!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you both. 

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

OMG I must say that the ooups babies are absolutely gorgeous, their patters of feathers is fascinating. What gender do you think they have?
And by the way they are not the only pretty ones, the others look gorgeous too in the pictures. 

I particularly love all those ladder type of steps you have put every ware, I just made my mental image on what I want to do. I think this is what I need to encourage Boo to get higher up, that way it will seem she has more space around the aviary.
What is funny is that Ruby, the ex racer bird, waits for me jumps on my hand and likes to be put up on the highest perch where she sits for hours until she floats her way back down, I usually guess on which perch she want to go up by where she moves her face at. If I make thing like that she can go all by herself when she wishes.

Oh by the way Ruby has attempted in making a small nest, I think all the clutter of boxes I added in the aviary works to distract Piggi from bullying them.


xxxChriss


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

chriss80 said:


> OMG I must say that the ooups babies are absolutely gorgeous, their patters of feathers is fascinating. What gender do you think they have?
> 
> Oh by the way Ruby has attempted in making a small nest, I think all the clutter of boxes I added in the aviary works to distract Piggi from bullying them.
> 
> xxxChriss


I think they're boy and girl, they spend all their time together and have made three nests in total but have never laid eggs and don't stay in them for long.
The 'hen's' behaviour does confuse me sometimes as she bows and coos with her chest puffed up to any of the others that come too close, and I've seen the two of them almost fighting a couple of times when the male is trying to get her into the nest. I saw her crouch down and he mounted her today so I'm still hopeful they're a couple, just need her to lay some eggs !! I did find a broken egg on the floor today but not sure who had laid it. Just have to keep watching !!! 

Great news that Ruby is managing to make a nest, I hope it works for them, she must get tired of being chased away. Keep our fingers crossed. 

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Some cool updates from the aviary: Ruby has made a nest and she is keeping position. This is very good news as in the past Ruby made nests before but she was quickly chased away by naughty Piggi and Boo.


I have fallowed a lot of Janet’s advice and made sure Boo has access to higher nests and perches and I think that helped by keeping her distracted from what Ruby is up to.


Bellow a picture a Ruby protecting her nest from me, she fluffs her feather to make herself appear bigger when I come near and attacks and bites, I bet Piggi is really intimidated by that at the moment. I mean how can you not when you see something so ferocious hehe Go Ruby!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

I was only thinking about you yesterday, was going to send you a note to see how things were going.
So glad Ruby has sorted them all out now and is finally getting her own space. Has she laids eggs aswell now?

Beware though, just as you think things are going along nicely then it's all change !!!
I'm having some major problems at present with Poly chasing Dannie relentlessly when he's off his and Bandy's nest. Even though he's always chatted her up she usually turns him down, but this time she gave in and their poor mates Baby and Bandy were distraught. 
I took away the nest they built together and they've all gone back and laid eggs again with their original mates but whenever they're off nest duties, they meet up and carry on their affair, I tell you, pigeons do lead a complicated love life. 
I've just been down and found Dannie and Baby's eggs thrown out of the nest on the floor, so heaven knows what's going on now!!

Also the Oops babies have fallen out of love and aren't an item anymore which is very sad too as Prince is such a handsome boy but no matter how much he tries to chat up any of the spare ladies, none of them want to know, they all just lay eggs for Poly, so ..... beware, it could all change at your end.

Love to see some more pictures when you get a chance.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet,

Talking about eggs, I just bought some calcium supplement and gave to the birds some according to the instructions and I got a big surprised: Ruby did 4 eggs within 2 weeks! And within all this time has been a lot of cooing and fighting in the aviary but they have all settled in for a weeks or so now, phew!

Sorry to hear the Oops babies have fallen out of love, I guess they are big pigeons now and don’t need one another the same.

Oh dear Poly can cause such a fuss! That reminds me I have caught Boo and Francesco doing the deed behind Piggi’s back, and with Ruby carelessly eating her seeds and minding her usual stuff lol


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cristina,

Just caught your update !!!!! Boo & Francesco, wow, whatever next, the little hussy.
I bet if she had come back here for her holidays she's have joined the 'I'm in love with Poly' club again. 

So glad Ruby has found the space now to be able to lay, she must be feeling more relaxed then.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Wow look how long has it been since no update, but that is because things have been running smoothly until yesterday when some serious pigeon problems has happened, but all within happy ending though. 

There we wore yesterday afternoon with an surprise visit from RSPCA. Someone has complained about our pigeons. Not being a big fan or RSPCA I decided that I am not allowing him to see the pigeons .

This morning we had a police officer at the door asking to see the pigeons which me and my husband have decided to allow in. Nice friendly guy this time, we explain to him we keep pigeons as pets that are adopted and are unrealisable so we showed him the aviary. He noticed the birds or happily sitting in they nests on dummy eggs and that they wore baned with rings on their legs. His verdict and I quote “ they live in luxury!”.

There is no mystery who made that complaint , there is one house near us with people complaining that their dog barking , yes THEY complain to us that their dogs barks due to our pigeons apparently. But we know for a fact that that dog just barks at the wind also. Sometimes at night they kick the dog out in the cold and then the dog has to bark in order to be let in.


Bellow another picture of Ruby in ready to slap position for coming near her nest, taken today. She is just too cute! Nesting is such an important activity in the aviary, every month without fail they have a couple of dummy eggs to sit on, I so admire their commitment


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

What's that quote about fences and neighbors? Amazingly, bad neighbors are a global pest (and they say pigeons are a problem).


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cyreen said:


> What's that quote about fences and neighbors? Amazingly, bad neighbors are a global pest (and they say pigeons are a problem).


That is so true. Why can't folks just keep to their side and let everyone else enjoy whatever it is that makes them happy.
It's so unsettling when you're up against people who are out to dominate your space and life.
So glad you had the policeman's confirmation that your birds are fine.

Hope it stays that way.

Janet


----------



## Piggythepigeon (Jun 28, 2011)

First of all, I think it's awesome that one of you has a disabled bird coop. Also, I've got a bird named Piggy too. She's the cutest little thing.


----------

